# Welcome to the "Beerkus & Tiny Show" Dribbler...



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, C'mon.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

are you beerkus or tiny?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for giving the fellers a forum of their own where they can drivel till the cows come home. Bring it Bubba 1 and Bubba 2


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> are you beerkus or tiny?



Neither... Take another lortab, stinger.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 28, 2010)

But, but, but, but, but da othern ain't finished YETTTT!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Neither... Take another lortab, stinger.



I think I am starting to ache a little maybe I should.

thanks for the tip tinyboss!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> I think I am starting to ache a little maybe I should.
> 
> thanks for the tip Mr. Tinyboss!



There, fixed it fer ya.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

I was gonna fix it again but I could get in trouble.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> I think I am starting to ache a little maybe I should.
> 
> thanks for the tip Mr. Tiny n Mr. Boss



Refixed. Put some caps out a respect  Wait a minute. There's trouble a brewin... Mr. Tiny should be Mr. Mike


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But, but, but, but, but da othern ain't finished YETTTT!!



we still had 47 posts left.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> I was gonna fix it again but I could get in trouble.



PM Works.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But, but, but, but, but da othern ain't finished YETTTT!!



TroubleMaker!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> PM Works.



Ja get mine?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Ja get mine?



Yep, and thanks! I will be trying it out soon!


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> PM Works.



pm sent


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 28, 2010)

Idgits


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS you should be taken out behind the wood shed


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Idgits



yesh dey is...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> pm sent



ahhhh....I see how you want to play. 



jmfauver said:


> BBQBOSS you should be taken out behind the wood shed


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

I was trying to have fun with it, could'nt think of nuthin else.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> I was trying to have fun with it, could'nt think of nuthin else.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 28, 2010)

We are now entering N. Carolina, thAnk god! How is everyone doin on this fine tuesday? Slow response cause of iPhone.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We are now entering N. Carolina, thAnk god! How is everyone doin on this fine tuesday? Slow response cause of iPhone.



Be safe see ya when ya get here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ahhhh....I see how you want to play.



Where my BBQ sauce


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

Not many drivelers today.


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> Not many drivelers today.



out tending to my small fire.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

who be sneekin around here and not postin???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Evenin' yall!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' yall!!



Howdee Doodee GeorgiaBelle. Doin Alright, I hope!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> who be sneekin around here and not postin???



Ain't tellin. Evenin.



slip said:


> out tending to my small fire.



Uh huh...evenin.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' yall!!



Evenin.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doodee GeorgiaBelle. Doin Alright, I hope!



Hiya Moonpie! I'm doin' just fine now.



Sweetwater said:


> Ain't tellin. Evenin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sweetiepie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' yall!!


 
Howdy QS...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hiya Moonpie! I'm doin' just fine now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sweetiepie.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 28, 2010)

GaTaGo TalkOnYaLater


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy QS...



US!!!! Hi!! 



MoonPie said:


> GaTaGo TalkOnYaLater



Have a good'un!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> US!!!! Hi!!


 
Sell any Rolex's lately??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sell any Rolex's lately??



No...but my $8000 diamond solitaire went through yesterday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> No...but my $8000 diamond solitaire went through yesterday!


 
Dang, what was that? 1.5 carat??? or 2???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, what was that? 1.5 carat??? or 2???



1ct marquis. I couldn't believe they wanted it. It was cloudy...The 1ct oval was much prettier!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> No...but my $8000 diamond solitaire went through yesterday!



Do you know the folks that own the jewlery store at the corner of Ledo and Palmyra? I used to work for the husband.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> 1ct marquis. I couldn't believe they wanted it. It was cloudy...The 1ct oval was much prettier!


 
So what was the rating on that stone? back in the day (way back) I could get unset F & IF / d's for $1200 a carat. I can't imagine paying $8k for anything less than a VVS1 or VVS2 / d to f set. If it was less they wanted it really bad.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do you know the folks that own the jewlery store at the corner of Ledo and Palmyra? I used to work for the husband.



The Quail place?? I've never met them. Always wanted to go in there though.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what was the rating on that stone? back in the day (way back) I could get unset F & IF / d's for $1200 a carat. I can't imagine paying $8k for anything less than a VVS1 or VVS2 / d to f set. If it was less they wanted it really bad.



It was a VS1 or VS2/ G-I. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't the prettiest we had. She got the solitaire and a 1/3ctw wrap to go with it. It was a pretty, if gawdy, set.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> The Quail place?? I've never met them. Always wanted to go in there though.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a VS1 or VS2/ G-I. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't the prettiest we had. She got the solitaire and a 1/3ctw wrap to go with it. It was a pretty, if gawdy, set.



I forget what they called the jewelry store...but the husband owned Bulloch electric right beside it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh man, what a day!
I slept late, went to TBugs pig farm, stopped and ate a gizzard dinner in Richland, came home and took a nap. It was sooo hot and still that i could barely breathe!
Gonna have to actually need some luck to kill hogs right now. They have mostly gone nocturnal with the heat. I posted some pic's in the trail cam forum from the downloads today. "pigs on parade" if ya'll want to see them.
Time to get my nacho's going.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, what a day!
> I slept late, went to TBugs pig farm, stopped and ate a gizzard dinner in Richland, came home and took a nap. It was sooo hot and still that i could barely breathe!
> Gonna have to actually need some luck to kill hogs right now. They have mostly gone nocturnal with the heat. I posted some pic's in the trail cam forum from the downloads today. "pigs on parade" if ya'll want to see them.
> Time to get my nacho's going.....



We took the easy route and did hamburger helper.

Evenin bama.

The boss lady wants the laptop so I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' yall!!



BlueBelle!!!!   Hiya gal !!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BlueBelle!!!!   Hiya gal !!!



Hiya Quackers!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 28, 2010)

Evening ya'll.

I'm so bored I'm considering going out and cutting the grass!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey yall, hows it going.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

Y'all check it out. Poor ol' Chris messed himself up pretty bad.
Keep him in your thoughts.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5157163&posted=1#post5157163


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening ya'll.
> 
> I'm so bored I'm considering going out and cutting the grass!





DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey yall, hows it going.



Evening, Chuck and Dawg!
Just finished supper and thinking about what to do next. Bubbette ain't home, so Ebay, Sportsmansguide, BassPro, and Cabela's may be on the menu.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all check it out. Poor ol' Chris messed himself up pretty bad.
> Keep him in your thoughts.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5157163&posted=1#post5157163



Definatley will, I was just joking about trashing his basement, hope he wasn't going to make sure it weren't to bad.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Chuck and Dawg!
> Just finished supper and thinking about what to do next. Bubbette ain't home, so Ebay, Sportsmansguide, BassPro, and Cabela's may be on the menu.



Uh, no. Remember, I still have internet access to the checking account and can fix it so all charges are denied.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> Definatley will, I was just joking about trashing his basement, hope he wasn't going to make sure it weren't to bad.


 
So!!!!! It's all your fault~~~?????


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm baaack.

Evenin again y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.



Just remember, I will be home again. Just how brave ya plannin' on bein'?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This message is hidden because Bubbette is on your ignore list.



I'm bringing Bubbette a new skillet this weekend.  




A new Droid X on the way. Should have it by Thursday next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm bringing Bubbette a new skillet this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new skillet? For what? All it'll do is collect spare change.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A new skillet? For what? All it'll do is collect spare change.



So that explains the rattling sound when you turn your head too fast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So that explains the rattling sound when you turn your head too fast.



Just for that, the tan and black sow dies this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just for that, the tan and black sow dies this weekend.



By my hand, when I push you out of the "love shack".


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> By my hand, when I push you out of the "love shack".




I knew better than to tell you that. 
Have you named her yet?


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

home grown sweet tater for dinner


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

slip said:


> home grown sweet tater for dinner



Oh hush...that's just wrong.

Aight folks...the missus wants my puter back....this does it..she's gettin her own.

BBL.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Uh, no. Remember, I still have internet access to the checking account and can fix it so all charges are denied.



i'm sorry bama,but this is funny


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i'm sorry bama,but this is funny



No it's not!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I knew better than to tell you that.
> Have you named her yet?



Patches


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Patches



Hmmm......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

The spots remind me of the Chick-fil-a cows!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh hush...that's just wrong.
> 
> Aight folks...the missus wants my puter back....this does it..she's gettin her own.
> 
> BBL.


They gots laptops at Walmart for $298.00!!!..........But don't wait till after the tax free big back to school sale.......Or they will all be gone

Good evening folks hope you all are well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They gots laptops at Walmart for $298.00!!!..........But don't wait till after the tax free big back to school sale.......Or they will all be gone
> 
> Good evening folks hope you all are well!!



Didn't the state cancel "tax free day" this year?


----------



## shea900 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay Bama and Dawgsfan2


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't the state cancel "tax free day" this year?



real surprising


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Hay Bama and Dawgsfan2



Hi Shea!
welcome to the zoo!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh hush...that's just wrong.
> 
> Aight folks...the missus wants my puter back....this does it..she's gettin her own.
> 
> BBL.





rhbama3 said:


> Didn't the state cancel "tax free day" this year?


I have no idea??.........Make sense though!!...Reduced revenues gotta pull in them tax dollars where you can!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hmmm......



Ladies and gentlemen.... allow me to introduce you to our newest named hog of Stewart County:
Drum roll please..................



















Danica Patrick!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.... allow me to introduce you to our newest named hog of Stewart County:
> Drum roll please..................
> 
> 
> ...




Well I can see this is gonna require a dull broadhead for a slow and painful death.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.... allow me to introduce you to our newest named hog of Stewart County:
> Drum roll please..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well I can see this is gonna require a dull broadhead for a slow and painful death.



Nope. Gut shooting sows is not permitted.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The spots remind me of the Chick-fil-a cows!



I am sure they want you to "eat more chicken also"!


----------



## Brassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello, y'all.  What's going on?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>




Hush it.       


TAG!!!!!!!!!    







rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Gut shooting sows is not permitted.




7mm-08 through the pumper for Danica. 

The dull broadhead is for the behind of the person who named her.


----------



## Brassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoot.  I'm the only one here (AGAIN).  I'm not about to stay here & talk to myself - I do enough of that without a 'puter.  I'm leaving.  Goodnite all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, y'all.  What's going on?



Hey, Brassman!
watching Billy the Exterminator and eating some butter pecan ice cream


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> The dull broadhead is for the behind of the person who named her.



He needs it right now. He's gotten awful brave since I left yesterday.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Shoot.  I'm the only one here (AGAIN).  I'm not about to stay here & talk to myself - I do enough of that without a 'puter.  I'm leaving.  Goodnite all.



it's been alittle slow today. I had to call in sick today  due to my yellow jacket eviction gone wrong last night. So I have been on here off and on allday. I even got bored enough to act like a little girl who needs help to start hunting and can't even get any tips.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hush it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What??...........I was only laughing cause with a name like that, that pig is DOOOMED!!!..........What was that name again??.......Archilochus..........


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He needs it right now. He's gotten awful brave since I left yesterday.




I couldn't do that. 

I can however, rub SPAM in the creases of his recliner and let Sammy and Woozer have a field day.      





RUTTNBUCK said:


> What??...........I was only laughing cause with a name like that, that pig is DOOOMED!!!..........What was that name again??.......Archilochus..........



That was for a coworker.  

Hogs are so much more important than stupid philosophers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

mattech said:


> it's been alittle slow today. I had to call in sick today  due to my yellow jacket eviction gone wrong last night. So I have been on here off and on allday. I even got bored enough to act like a little girl who needs help to start hunting and can't even get any tips.



Listen closely, Matt....
You are not a little girl. Take the dress off and put your camo pants back on. No matter how reasonable the voices in your head sound, it's just the Lortab talking.


----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## mattech (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Listen closely, Matt....
> You are not a little girl. Take the dress off and put your camo pants back on. No matter how reasonable the voices in your head sound, it's just the Lortab talking.



ok you win, how bout a camo dress....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, y'all.  What's going on?


Whasup Brass!!.........Good looking pup in you're Avatar



mattech said:


> it's been alittle slow today. I had to call in sick today  due to my yellow jacket eviction gone wrong last night. So I have been on here off and on allday. I even got bored enough to act like a little girl who needs help to start hunting and can't even get any tips.


You see you went about it the wrong way!!........You should have changed your avatar to a pic of an attractive girl with some camo on.......maybe showing some off a nice figure..... tasteful mind you..........You set the trotline but forgot to bait the hook!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I couldn't do that.
> 
> I can however, rub SPAM in the creases of his recliner and let Sammy and Woozer have a field day.
> 
> ...


Fishbait!!!
Make her quit scaring me!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait!!!
> Make her quit scaring me!



I love...

therefore, I scare.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait!!!
> Make her quit scaring me!



Problem solved. Cat in route to her chair.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I love...
> 
> therefore, I scare.



Is it that special night?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Problem solved. Cat in route to her chair.



What are you talkin 'bout?  

They live on the back of my chair. 

It's like having a tabby orange scarf and hat, that breathe.      














I'm out. Night folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That was for a coworker.
> 
> Hogs are so much more important than stupid philosophers.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I couldn't do that.
> 
> I can however, rub SPAM in the creases of his recliner and let Sammy and Woozer have a field day.



Sammy and Woozer don't need the smell of Spam to assault him. It is fun to watch, though.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 28, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Is it that special night?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What are you talkin 'bout?
> 
> They live on the back of my chair.
> 
> ...



Night, Bugsy!!
I'm taking the plugs out of the shotguns.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Aight....after a long battle....I finally got my puter back.

Little slow on here...wonder where beerkus is?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aight....after a long battle....I finally got my puter back.
> 
> Little slow on here...wonder where beerkus is?



fairly certain hes in semi-hiding


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aight....after a long battle....I finally got my puter back.
> 
> Little slow on here...wonder where beerkus is?



face down or face up should cover the possibilities.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> face down or face up should cover the possibilities.



thanks bamer I knew ya had my back


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fairly certain hes in semi-hiding



There you is...mention yer name and you show up like magic...mebbe I should try that with beer.



rhbama3 said:


> face down or face up should cover the possibilities.



 Or sideways so he don't pull a Jim Morrison.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks bamer I knew ya had my back



Least i can do for a pre-med scholar.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> There you is...mention yer name and you show up like magic...mebbe I should try that with beer.
> 
> 
> 
> Or sideways so he don't pull a Jim Morrison.



been busy studyin, got finals tomorrow



If yall see TrapDaddy tell him Duh Huh he'll know what I mean


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fairly certain hes in semi-hiding


Beerkus done figured out invisible mode!!



rhbama3 said:


> face down or face up should cover the possibilities.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Beerkus done figured out invisible mode!!



figgered it out long ago, jus don't usually use it, I wouldn't want yall thinkin I was a lurker 

now really


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> been busy studyin, got finals tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> If yall see TrapDaddy tell him Duh Huh he'll know what I mean



Good luck with the finals. Organic chemistry...ugh.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Beerkus done figured out invisible mode!!



Evenin rut.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

Evening folks...  

??????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

I took a bath today...  Geeshhh   I come in and everyone leaves....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks...
> 
> ??????



Evenin Kim.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> figgered it out long ago, jus don't usually use it, I wouldn't want yall thinkin I was a lurker
> 
> now really


Good luck with the finals tomorrow!!



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin rut.


Whasup Sweetcheeks!!.........We need to do some talkin sometime!!.........You used to ride your bike on Jones Shaw now Windy Hill!!! sounds like Osborne HS territory to me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry, RM!
Was trying to find something worth watching on TV.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

Evening RB, SW, RH


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, RM!
> Was trying to find something worth watching on TV.



Ain't much on tonight...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks...
> 
> ??????





Redneck Maguiver said:


> I took a bath today...  Geeshhh   I come in and everyone leaves....


It's that fresh earth scent soap your using!!:........Give it a break till deer season!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's that fresh earth scent soap your using!!:........Give it a break till deer season!!



Just a getting in the mood dude...  

BTW-  Getting better with this Re-curve thing here...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck with the finals tomorrow!!
> 
> Whasup Sweetcheeks!!.........We need to do some talkin sometime!!.........You used to ride your bike on Jones Shaw now Windy Hill!!! sounds like Osborne HS territory to me!!



Yeah...I went to Labelle elementary...till we moved to Douglas county when I was 8. I'm a DCHS grad.

I know some Mitchells from Douglasville.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...I went to Labelle elementary...till we moved to Douglas county when I was 8. I'm a DCHS grad.
> 
> I know some Mitchells from Douglasville.



What year???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

redneck maguiver said:


> what year???



'85


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> '85



10-4..  '80 SCH here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm gonna call it a night. Got a jig mold on Ebay i'm watching. See ya'll later!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> 10-4..  '80 SCH here...



My dad was SCHS '64 and his brother was a big football star at SCHS '72. Had a scholly to UGA till he got his back broke by a cheap shot vs Marietta in the state playoffs. The coach was leaving him in to show off to the scouts.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna call it a night. Got a jig mold on Ebay i'm watching. See ya'll later!



Nite bama....looks like yer bein watched yerself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just a getting in the mood dude...
> 
> BTW-  Getting better with this Re-curve thing here...


Never too soon to get ready!!



Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...I went to Labelle elementary...till we moved to Douglas county when I was 8. I'm a DCHS grad.
> 
> I know some Mitchells from Douglasville.


I'm a Smyrnanite thru, and thru.....Brown elementary, Griffin middle, and Graduated from Campbell high school 1982!!.........Julia Roberts was a freshman when I was senior!!...........Never knew her in school though!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna call it a night. Got a jig mold on Ebay i'm watching. See ya'll later!



Later Robert,  Good luck on the E-bay thing..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never too soon to get ready!!
> 
> I'm a Smyrnanite thru, and thru.....Brown elementary, Griffin middle, and Graduated from Campbell high school 1982!!.........Julia Roberts was a freshman when I was senior!!...........Never knew her in school though!!



Mitch, I bet our paths crossed at one time or another back then.  I dated a few gals from over that way back then...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna call it a night. Got a jig mold on Ebay i'm watching. See ya'll later!


Night Robert!!.......Hopefully you will be able to wrap that deal up before Bubbette cuts the funds off!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never too soon to get ready!!
> 
> I'm a Smyrnanite thru, and thru.....Brown elementary, Griffin middle, and Graduated from Campbell high school 1982!!.........Julia Roberts was a freshman when I was senior!!...........Never knew her in school though!!



Got two cousins that went to Campbell...one was '84 the other '86.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 28, 2010)

ok, folks,  got a full day putting the ATV back together tommorrow.  

Catch ya'll on the light side...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> ok, folks,  got a full day putting the ATV back together tommorrow.
> 
> Catch ya'll on the light side...



Nite Kim.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mitch, I bet our paths crossed at one time or another back then.  I dated a few gals from over that way back then...


There is no telling??.............My Grandad was was of the few doctors in Cobb county from the 40's thru the late 70's



Sweetwater said:


> Got two cousins that went to Campbell...one was '84 the other '86.


What was the name of the one from '84??


----------



## slip (Jul 28, 2010)

who still up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> ok, folks,  got a full day putting the ATV back together tommorrow.
> 
> Catch ya'll on the light side...


Night Kim keep it between the ditches!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There is no telling??.............My Grandad was was of the few doctors in Cobb county from the 40's thru the late 70's
> 
> What was the name of the one from '84??



Cathy Poole. They transfered from Sevierville, Tennessee I believe her freshman year.



slip said:


> who still up



Sup slip. Did ya hear bout wickedjester?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cathy Poole. They transfered from Sevierville, Tennessee I believe her freshman year.


Doesn't ring a bell, but there are many I went to school with that don't


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doesn't ring a bell, but there are many I went to school with that don't



I know, right? Just got on FB 2 weeks ago and found a bunch of old classmates most of which I didn't remember till I saw their pics


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I know, right? Just got on FB 2 weeks ago and found a bunch of old classmates most of which I didn't remember till I saw their pics


Still too many I don't remember at all!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 29, 2010)

High


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

Swede said:


> High



You gonna eat that?

Nite y'all.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Cathy Poole. They transfered from Sevierville, Tennessee I believe her freshman year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sup slip. Did ya hear bout wickedjester?



yeah dude. that sucks!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi and By!


----------



## Brassman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

hello in driveler land...This is tiny....where ya at


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

coffee is ready anyone want a cup      " chirp""chirp"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Good Morning Folks!!..........Ya''ll have a Good day!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks!!..........Ya''ll have a Good day!!



somebody finally woke up


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

Mornin folks..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)

I NEED COFFEE.......


Oh  ahh  

Good Morning Folks...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 29, 2010)

It's Friday!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Moanin' Folks!!!

Beerkus and Tiny??.....Yeah C'mon


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 29, 2010)

Joyful Me - It's Fridee!!!!  

Y'all doin alright, I hope.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey



Bye


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> Bye




Good Luck on your test!!!!! 


Mernin Folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

good morning peeps!
coffee brewing and wondering what to do today....


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 29, 2010)

good morning everyone! finally able to get back on after a busy day yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning peeps!
> coffee brewing and wondering what to do today....


Hey bamma, how'd the ebay thing work out for ya? 



242outdoors said:


> good morning everyone! finally able to get back on after a busy day yesterday



Mornin, need some windows?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey bamma, how'd the ebay thing work out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin, need some windows?



I got sniped.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got sniped.



Daaaang, Bubbette's goooooood!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got snipped.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mornin all you fine Woodyites.... and the rest of you heatherns.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning peeps!
> coffee brewing and wondering what to do today....





Keebs said:


> Hey bamma, how'd the ebay thing work out for ya?



I shut down the account so his card will be denied.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning peeps!
> coffee brewing and wondering what to do today....



You could always clean up the Sanford and Son lot in the back yard.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 29, 2010)

Good morning sunshines!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>


DUDE!!!!


Bubbette said:


> I shut down the account so his card will be denied.


I guess you missed that whole "i didn't win" thing so i didn't try the card. 


Bubbette said:


> You could always clean up the Sanford and Son lot in the back yard.


Excellent idea! I'll do it in November!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I shut down the account so his card will be denied.


 long arm of the la........... uuuhh, wife! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning sunshines!!



 Mornin' G'belle!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey bamma, how'd the ebay thing work out for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin, need some windows?



Hopefully not today. Need some more rain while I'm at work....my cotton is looking a little dry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hopefully not today. Need some more rain while I'm at work....my cotton is looking a little dry



I got a few "drops" yesterday, just enough to green the grass up for me to cut! 
How many acres of cotton do you have?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning peeps!
> coffee brewing and wondering what to   _spend some of Bubbette's money on _ today....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Hopefully not today. Need some more rain while I'm at work....my cotton is looking a little dry



yep, we need rain here too. I noticed driving to Richland yesterday that the corn crop is looking awful puny except for the ones with water pivots.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 that was more like it! 
Mornin' Chief!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



quit trying to "help" me!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

well looks like everyone finally woke up


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> quit trying to "help" me!



May I suggest some cool refreshments and a short lived Driveler for  your plans today


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> well looks like everyone finally woke up



starting to think going back to bed sounds like a good idea. Feel like i'm getting cornered. Again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2010)

Howdy folks, just passin` thru. Keebs,  G Belle, and Bama, I have a jar of Snow`s apple butter that I brought from the Blast, for ya`ll. Snow, thank you kindly for it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> well looks like everyone finally woke up


 some of us keep ~normal~ hours! 



rhbama3 said:


> starting to think going back to bed sounds like a good idea. Feel like i'm getting cornered. Again.


Aaawwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 better now?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` thru. Keebs,  G Belle, and Bama, I have a jar of Snow`s apple butter that I brought from the Blast, for ya`ll. Snow, thank you kindly for it!!!


 Whooo-Hoooo!!  Thanks Snowysista!!!! 
(and you too Nic for transporting it!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that was more like it!
> Mornin' Chief!



Mornin' Ms. Keebs!!! I workin' on my Bama impersonation skills 



rhbama3 said:


> quit trying to "help" me!



Just didn't want Bubbette to run low on AMMO....gotta keep you on yer toes for the 'HOG DAYS' of Summer



jmfauver said:


> well looks like everyone finally woke up



Mornin' Biggun'!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` thru. Keebs,  G Belle, and Bama, I have a jar of Snow`s apple butter that I brought from the Blast, for ya`ll. Snow, thank you kindly for it!!!



Mornin' Mr. Nic.....hand delivered a jar to slip!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Thursday everbody. It's going to be a great day i can tell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday everbody. It's going to be a great day i can tell.



It's strange that you say that.....yesterday started off terrible for me. I was expecting the worst, purty much. Then I did a favor for another crew on the job yesterday. Took me 20 mins., and the on site manager of the other crew walked over and handed me a $100.00 tip (split it with my brother, as we tag-teamed this little favor)

Mornin' Craig....hope your day is similar!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms. Keebs!!! I workin' on my Bama impersonation skills
> Just didn't want Bubbette to run low on AMMO....gotta keep you on yer toes for the 'HOG DAYS' of Summer
> Mornin' Biggun'!!!
> Mornin' Mr. Nic.....hand delivered a jar to slip!!!


  



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Thursday everbody. It's going to be a great day i can tell.


  



Jeff C. said:


> It's strange that you say that.....yesterday started off terrible for me. I was expecting the worst, purty much. Then I did a favor for another crew on the job yesterday. Took me 20 mins., and the on site manager of the other crew walked over and handed me a $100.00 tip (split it with my brother, as we tag-teamed this little favor)
> 
> Mornin' Craig....hope your day is similar!!!



kewl!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's strange that you say that.....yesterday started off terrible for me. I was expecting the worst, purty much. Then I did a favor for another crew on the job yesterday. Took me 20 mins., and the on site manager of the other crew walked over and handed me a $100.00 tip (split it with my brother, as we tag-teamed this little favor)
> 
> Mornin' Craig....hope your day is similar!!!


Yep, sometimes you can just tell; for some reason that all will work out. Soon to be the weekend. Fall will be on the way soon. Cooler temps and all.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> kewl!!


Hi ya Keebs. Ya still have plans fo ya fest? If so that would be perty keen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, sometimes you can just tell; for some reason that all will work out. Soon to be the weekend. Fall will be on the way soon. Cooler temps and all.



Wish I had your optimism!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

gonna take a shower and go meet Ol Red/lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/? for lunch. See ya'll later!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning again folks.  
Project of the day.  It still needs a touch of refinement but I am on the right track....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks, just passin` thru. Keebs,  G Belle, and Bama, I have a jar of Snow`s apple butter that I brought from the Blast, for ya`ll. Snow, thank you kindly for it!!!



Apple butter?? From Snowy?? 

Oh......ahem....I believe I can arrange a pick up 

Thanks Snowy! Thanks Big Grouch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning again folks.
> Project of the day.  It still needs a touch of refinement but I am on the right track....




I see what you mean Kim.....need to play with the trajectory a little.....for the idiots. Unless you are workin' on those FANCY ricochet shots or ridin' WHEELIES


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got a few "drops" yesterday, just enough to green the grass up for me to cut!
> How many acres of cotton do you have?



we have close to 30 acres. usually have peanuts during deer season but the guy we started let rentin it decided to plant cotton


rhbama3 said:


> yep, we need rain here too. I noticed driving to Richland yesterday that the corn crop is looking awful puny except for the ones with water pivots.



yea..our soil is pretty good and last time we had cotton it was the tallest i've ever seen


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry got held up in a meeting


----------



## mattech (Jul 29, 2010)

mornin' y'all. Anyone have anyupdates about wicked jester, I think the thread about him getting hurt is gone.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Gotta scatter, work time rolls around soon.
 Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

mattech said:


> mornin' y'all. Anyone have anyupdates about wicked jester, I think the thread about him getting hurt is gone.



Looks like it was deleted..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Little slow in here today....ain't movin' too fast myself


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Little slow in here today....ain't movin' too fast myself



 dang ya skeered me, didn't hear ya come in........... want some salad? chicken pot pie?  better hurry, it's bout gone...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dang ya skeered me, didn't hear ya come in........... want some salad? chicken pot pie?  better hurry, it's bout gone...........



I 'HURRIED' yesterday!!! Will it 'KEEP' for awhile??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Alrighty y'all....my back is gone. Gonna go lay down for awhile......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

bucket of boiled crawfish and a grouper sammich is a good way to go into naptime!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bucket of boiled crawfish and a grouper sammich is a good way to go into naptime!



Somehow my hot dog and tater chips didn't have the same affect on me.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I 'HURRIED' yesterday!!! Will it 'KEEP' for awhile??





Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty y'all....my back is gone. Gonna go lay down for awhile......


for you? of course!  Later gator! 



rhbama3 said:


> bucket of boiled crawfish and a grouper sammich is a good way to go into naptime!



 tease!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> for you? of course!  Later gator!
> 
> 
> 
> tease!



hey, Sugar!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> some of us keep ~normal~ hours!



Define " Normal"...considering these have been normal for the last 10yrs



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Biggun'!!!



Afternoon now



rhbama3 said:


> bucket of boiled crawfish and a grouper sammich is a good way to go into naptime!



Where is mine??????????????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hey, Sugar!!!


MmmHmmm, eat all the crawfish THEN call me sweet nuttin's!!  



jmfauver said:


> Define " Normal"...considering these have been normal for the last 10yrs



Normal = 8:00 - 5:00, M-F........... everything else is not normal...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmHmmm, eat all the crawfish THEN call me sweet nuttin's!!
> http://www.freesmileys.org/custom


 
I'll call you "sweet nuttin's" without all of that eatin, if you want me to!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll call you "sweet nuttin's" without all of that eatin, if you want me to!!!



Hey shuggums, you know you can, allll day long!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Normal = 8:00 - 5:00, M-F........... everything else is not normal...........



No no I don't....All I want to be is normal


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No no I don't....All I want to be is normal



Are you willing to be booted off of Woodys???


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

goooood morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> goooood morning folks...



You have *GOT *to be kidding, right??!?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Are you willing to be booted off of Woodys???



to be normal "edited for profanity" NO

You picking on me again....


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You have *GOT *to be kidding, right??!?!?!



 yeah...been up for a few hours.


lawd its still hot.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> goooood morning folks...





Afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> to be normal "edited for profanity" NO
> 
> You picking on me again....










slip said:


> yeah...been up for a few hours.
> 
> 
> lawd its still hot.






Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



You want to be the first ever to see my ignore list?.......


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

afternoon Slip and SW


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Heeeeeere's ya sign....



jmfauver said:


> afternoon Slip and SW



Afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Heeeeeere's ya sign....
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon.



Problem is my sign says Tiny

How ya doing this miserably hot afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You want to be the first ever to see my ignore list?.......


see it or be on it??? 







slip said:


>






younolike?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Heeeeeere's ya sign....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> see it or be on it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I let you guess but here is a clue





It just ain't happening


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

yawn......
otay, naps done. Whats next?


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon Slip and SW


Howdy


Keebs said:


> see it or be on it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I let you guess but here is a clue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn......
> otay, naps done. Whats next?


Ficmesomeskrimps!! 



slip said:


> Howdy


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Problem is my sign says Tiny
> 
> How ya doing this miserably hot afternoon



My sign can't be posted on this forum...lol.

Yeah....it's hotter than Kathryn Heigl. That's Georgia in July/August for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ficmesomeskrimps!!



I really WOULD love to fix dinner for you but Bubbette is coming home tonight. She ain't gonna be in a good mood either!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I really WOULD love to fix dinner for you but Bubbette is coming home tonight. She ain't gonna be in a good mood either!



So what did ya buy?



Sweetwater said:


> My sign can't be posted on this forum...lol.
> 
> Yeah....it's hotter than Kathryn Heigl. That's Georgia in July/August for ya.



This still has not hit the point for me to call it unbearable,but this is too warm to do anything



Keebs said:


>




it's cause you rock


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So what did ya buy?
> 
> 
> This still has not hit the point for me to call it unbearable,but this is too warm to do anything
> ...



Which time?
I bought a Heritage Arms 22 Mag. revolver that i can't wait to shoot. Just waiting on my hog slayin' compadre's to get here tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I really WOULD love to fix dinner for you but Bubbette is coming home tonight. She ain't gonna be in a good mood either!


Uuummm, care to 'splain so we'll know what to put on your headstone?? 



Seth carter said:


> hmm








jmfauver said:


> So what did ya buy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> This still has not hit the point for me to call it unbearable,but this is too warm to do anything



Yeah...when i was in my 20's...didn't have to worry bout workin out in the heat...now I gotta watch it.



rhbama3 said:


> Which time?
> I bought a Heritage Arms 22 Mag. revolver that i can't wait to shoot. Just waiting on my hog slayin' compadre's to get here tomorrow.



Schweeeeet...love a .22 mag.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Which time?
> I bought a Heritage Arms 22 Mag. revolver that i can't wait to shoot. Just waiting on my hog slayin' compadre's to get here tomorrow.



Can you write a quick will and leave everything to me...pweeeeeeese


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...when i was in my 20's...didn't have to worry bout workin out in the heat...now I gotta watch it.



Spent my last 2yrs in the Navy as a flight deck troubleshooter,154 was the hotest day then we started 25 jets,to boot I was dressed like this


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Which time?
> I bought a Heritage Arms 22 Mag. revolver that i can't wait to shoot. Just waiting on my hog slayin' compadre's to get here tomorrow.



i have the same thing. you'll love it.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 29, 2010)

Aight folks...gotta run to Douglasville..bbl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuummm, care to 'splain so we'll know what to put on your headstone??



"It seemed like a good idea at the time?"
Naw, she wouldn't buy that many letters....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i have the same thing. you'll love it.



not sure about the reason behind the hammer lock safety but i'll get used to it.


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> not sure about the reason behind the hammer lock safety but i'll get used to it.



all in the name of safety!


i was surprised how loud the sucker was. im used to my .22 longrifle and hardly ever shoot handguns...dang its loud..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> all in the name of safety!
> 
> 
> i was surprised how loud the sucker was. im used to my .22 longrifle and hardly ever shoot handguns...dang its loud..



I'm referring to having TWO safeties on the gun. The Hammer on 2nd click, and then also having the hammer lock pin on the side. Just unusual. No eye rolling allowed.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> "It seemed like a good idea at the time?"
> Naw, she wouldn't buy that many letters....


Aaawwwww  I'll take up the collection for it for ya! 



slip said:


> all in the name of safety!
> 
> 
> i was surprised how loud the sucker was. im used to my .22 longrifle and hardly ever shoot handguns...dang its loud..


Another way to say "Hello to my little friend"........... love me some pistol shooting!!


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm referring to having TWO safeties on the gun. The Hammer on 2nd click, and then also having the hammer lock pin on the side. Just unusual. No eye rolling allowed.



and to think there used to be a day where most guns didnt have a saftey at all...and there was no warnings on plastic bags..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

woohoo!!!
Just got off the phone with idjit hunting buddy. Going to Worth County later tonight to get my other feeder, tree stand, and whatever is left of my Ameristep ground blind. Deer season was a LONG time ago!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I really WOULD love to fix dinner for you but Bubbette is coming home tonight. She ain't gonna be in a good mood either!



Nope, won't be home tonight. Tomorrow aint lookin' too good either. 

What have you done that will put me in a bad mood?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> Just got off the phone with idjit hunting buddy. Going to Worth County later tonight to get my other feeder, tree stand, and whatever is left of my Ameristep ground blind. Deer season was a LONG time ago!



WOOOOHOOOOOO now you got more room for piggy killin




Bubbette said:


> Nope, won't be home tonight. Tomorrow aint lookin' too good either.
> 
> What have you done that will put me in a bad mood?



Nothing he ain't done nothin but Drivel today 


Hiya Bubbette,hope all gets better soon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> Just got off the phone with idjit hunting buddy. Going to Worth County later tonight to get my other feeder, tree stand, and whatever is left of my Ameristep ground blind. Deer season was a LONG time ago!


 
Wanna buy a couple more ladder stands and a 4-wheeler??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

what happening miguel


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nope, won't be home tonight. Tomorrow aint lookin' too good either.
> 
> What have you done that will put me in a bad mood?



nothin' you need to know about right now.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna buy a couple more ladder stands and a 4-wheeler??



No, he doesn't!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

B double E double R U N


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2010)

Afternoon everybody!   Just a quick fly by.   Been a few days and it will be a few more before I'm caught up!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96, Hankus, gogatorsjr, jmfauver, MoonPie, OutFishHim, rhbama3


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> boneboy96, Hankus, gogatorsjr, jmfauver, MoonPie, OutFishHim, rhbama3



See ya BB


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Still  for you, Bro! Hope something works out for you quickly.
> 
> Any word on WJ? I still can't figure out what in the world is going on with him.



The thread on WJ is gone....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The thread on WJ is gone....



I know. Thats part of the reason for being all confoozed about him.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Spent my last 2yrs in the Navy as a flight deck troubleshooter,154 was the hotest day then we started 25 jets,to boot I was dressed like this



I didn't know "Navy Seals" worked on a flight deck...



boneboy96 said:


> boneboy96, Hankus, gogatorsjr, jmfauver, MoonPie, OutFishHim, rhbama3






Worked all day....was busy too (back to school haircuts suck)......then open house at the school....a whole binder of paperwork to fill out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Still  for you, Bro! Hope something works out for you quickly.
> 
> Any word on WJ? I still can't figure out what in the world is going on with him.


 
No response to my text from this morning. I'm gonna try again here soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I didn't know "Navy Seals" worked on a flight deck...



One day you will learn somethings....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> boneboy96, Hankus, gogatorsjr, jmfauver, MoonPie, OutFishHim, rhbama3



Howdy

Ya been lurkin anywhere good


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> One day you will learn somethings....



I mite but I doubt it 

Hiya Teeny Tiny


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. Thats part of the reason for being all confoozed about him.



I'm sure it's another one of his silly little games.



jmfauver said:


> One day you will learn somethings....



Like what?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy
> 
> Ya been lurkin anywhere good



what up Hakus...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

time to go get my stuff. Got gatorade, snake boots and a pistol. This'll be fun.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go get my stuff. Got gatorade, snake boots and a pistol. This'll be fun.....



see ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

What's goin on in here???


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 29, 2010)

Evnin FolksAlmost quitin time


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> what up Hakus...



Finally finished finals after 4&1/2 of testing today 

get to vacation (read work) til aug 17th

   




 to everbody


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure it's another one of his silly little games.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?


Hiya, OFHbabe!!! 
I know it's Pappi we're talking about, but that seems WAY over the top even for him. I dunno.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> One day you will learn somethings....


 
She learns things very quickly..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go get my stuff. Got gatorade, snake boots and a pistol. This'll be fun.....



more than ya can shake a stick at



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's goin on in here???



absolutly nuttin 



dougefresh said:


> Evnin FolksAlmost quitin time





ya tried the nekter yet


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

hankus said:


> finally finished finals after 4&1/2 of testing today
> 
> Get to vacation (read work) til aug 17th
> 
> ...


wooohoooooo


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Beerkus!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's goin on in here???



Hey Mitch!



dougefresh said:


> Evnin FolksAlmost quitin time



Hey Dougy!



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, OFHbabe!!!
> I know it's Pappi we're talking about, but that seems WAY over the top even for him. I dunno.



Maybe someone should call Gainesville Hospital and see if he is indeed there....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She learns things very quickly..



We ain't going there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Beerkus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey CatwomaN


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure it's another one of his silly little games.
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?



If it is some folks are gonna be really mad at him...Patience grasshopper all shall be revealed when you have completed the requirements


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> absolutly nuttin


Well start something ya Idgit!!



OutFishHim said:


> Beerkus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Heather!!.........How is the new job going??


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> hoter than Kathryn Heigl. That's Georgia in July/August for ya.



Wish is was, but Alabama aint much differant 



rhbama3 said:


> I really WOULD love to fix dinner for you but Bubbette is coming home tonight. She ain't gonna be in a good mood either!



Surprize Bubbette and cook for her 



jmfauver said:


> Spent my last 2yrs in the Navy as a flight deck troubleshooter,154 was the hotest day



Now thats HOT!!!!!!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> boneboy96, Hankus, gogatorsjr, jmfauver, MoonPie, OutFishHim, rhbama3



Howdee Doo boney 



Hankus said:


> Hiya Teeny Tiny



Teeny Tiny... Think yur in big trouble.

Howdee Dooty Y'all.  Doing Alright? Hope so


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya tried the nekter yet


Gota gets a day off to make it to the store. Looks like I might get this Sunday off.



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Dougy!


heeeeeeyyyyyyy there How ya been?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We ain't going there



Too late!



jmfauver said:


> If it is some folks are gonna be really mad at him...Patience grasshopper all shall be revealed when you have completed the requirements



You have no idea how many have already revealed themselves.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright now.... Who needs to be spanked?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We ain't going there


 
You're right... WE, ain't..



OutFishHim said:


> Too late!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how many have already revealed themselves.......


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Too late!
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea how many have already revealed themselves.......



Spare me the visuals...I am eating


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

bbqboss said:


> alright now.... Who needs to be spanked?!?!?



you


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well start something ya Idgit!!
> 
> Hey Heather!!.........How is the new job going??



Going great!  Been busy trying to juggle things.  But school goes back next week and hopefully will relieve some stress.

New stress.....Zman wants to ride the BUS!!!

This job thing takes away from my Woody time!



dougefresh said:


> heeeeeeyyyyyyy there How ya been?



Good!  See above...

And you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going great!  Been busy trying to juggle things.  But school goes back next week and hopefully will relieve some stress.
> 
> New stress.....Zman wants to ride the BUS!!!
> 
> ...




He doesn't want Mom to drop him off at school and embarrass him...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well start something ya Idgit!!



nawt rite cher nawt rite naw



MoonPie said:


> Teeny Tiny... Think yur in big trouble.
> 
> Howdee Dooty Y'all.  Doing Alright? Hope so



I been in trouble for most of my life, what would mae today any different?



dougefresh said:


> Gota gets a day off to make it to the store. Looks like I might get this Sunday off.



auhite I was jus checkin



BBQBOSS said:


> Alright now.... Who needs to be spanked?!?!?



I do  , BUT NOT FROM YOU


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He doesn't want Mom to drop him off at school and embarrass him...



C'mon he's in Kindergarden!  He still loves his mama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I do  , BUT NOT FROM YOU


 
Is there a selection process? or do we have to take a number?
How does this work??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You have no idea how many have already revealed themselves.......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This job thing takes away from my Woody time!



Tuff havin a job and tryin to keep up with the peanut gallery aint it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright now.... Who needs to be spanked?!?!?



Hey!



jmfauver said:


> Spare me the visuals...I am eating



I'll forward them to you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> *Tuff* havin a job and tryin to keep up with the peanut gallery aint it


 
Interesting use of words. Where do you live again??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is there a selection process? or do we have to take a number?
> How does this work??



 Try it feller





long as you like bein called nubby


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Interesting use of words. Where do you live again??



I'm a idjit thats pushin fer the easy spellin moovment I'll try to use full, gramatically correct words when applicable


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> C'mon he's in Kindergarden!  He still loves his mama!



Lovin his moma and not wanting to be embarrassed are 2 different things




OutFishHim said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll forward them to you!



Go ahead ,my pm box is empty....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is there a selection process? or do we have to take a number?
> How does this work??



yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Tuff havin a job and tryin to keep up with the peanut gallery aint it



Ya'll are going to miss me when I'm gone....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Interesting use of words. Where do you live again??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!



BB you gotta stay around when your number is called


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll forward them to you!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Going great!  Been busy trying to juggle things.  But school goes back next week and hopefully will relieve some stress.
> 
> New stress.....Zman wants to ride the BUS!!!
> 
> ...


!0/4
We are all doing great, other than putting in a lot of hours. 



Hankus said:


> auhite I was jus checkin
> 
> 
> 
> I do  , BUT NOT FROM YOU


Dude put in almost 89hrs last week.Ask my uncle ifin he wants some of this.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is there a selection process? or do we have to take a number?
> How does this work??


PM sent.



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Mornin MitchHate we missed you and Tag at the Blast.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya'll are going to miss me when I'm gone....



here you going,you ain't going no where if I can help it..I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fo my OFH


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is there a selection process? or do we have to take a number?
> How does this work??





boneboy96 said:


> yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!



I think you _fellers_ got tossed in the selection process


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> BB you gotta stay around when your number is called



ahhh geezzzzz.....someone wanna switch #'s with me?   I got # 69      I was hoping to get up closer to the head of the line!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think you _fellers_ got tossed in the selection process


That's OK. Outfishhim want's a spankin too, and me and BB are in the front of the line on that one..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ahhh geezzzzz.....someone wanna switch #'s with me?   I got # 69      I was hoping to get up closer to the head of the line!



I sell ya mine it is number 3


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's OK. Outfishhim want's a spankin too, and me and BB are in the front of the line on that one..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll even throw in a secret password or two...redeemable in the new and improved S&S!   Ever wonder how something can be NEW and IMPROVED?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya'll are going to miss me when I'm gone....



dont go we  ya rite cher



dougefresh said:


> Dude put in almost 89hrs last week.Ask my uncle ifin he wants some of this.



naw he don't want it, hes been in a ditch in wartown, says its been bout 110+ past 10am


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ahhh geezzzzz.....someone wanna switch #'s with me?   I got # 69      I was hoping to get up closer to the head of the line!



and I'm an idjit



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's OK. Outfishhim want's a spankin too, and me and BB are in the front of the line on that one..



long as shes in that suit I aint messin with her none


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll even throw in a secret password or two...redeemable in the new and improved S&S!   Ever wonder how something can be NEW and IMPROVED?



i made ya an offer but but I know you still will take all the good deals before they even get posted

Isn't that insider trading


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 29, 2010)

I be out


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

gots to slide, I'll bbd


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I be out



seed ya in the mornen feller


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> C'mon he's in Kindergarden!  He still loves his mama!



Both of mine wanted to ride the bus when they first started school. It's the excitement of the big yellow bus. Takes about a week for them to realize the car is much quieter and no one picks on ya. After that, they never wanted to ride the bus again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Both of mine wanted to ride the bus when they first started school. It's the excitement of the big yellow bus. Takes about a week for them to realize the car is much quieter and no one picks on ya. After that, they never wanted to ride the bus again.





Pookie used to ride the "short" bus ???


----------



## shea900 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hay eeverbody!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)

evening folks...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

i think im going to go nocturnal till it cools down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Evenin' folks!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie used to ride the "short" bus ???



He still does. He said he misses you a lot as his seat mate.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Hay eeverbody!!



hey 900



Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks...



hey RedMagu



slip said:


> i think im going to go nocturnal till it cools down.



dude that is the best idea yet

at my last job I tried to get em to let my crew nite shift, and they said we couldn't because if anything broke it would take a day to repair (like that was a problem, cause I was on the fix crew before that and we always took 2-7 days for a repair )


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' folks!!!





Bubbette said:


> He still does. He said he misses you a lot as his seat mate.



I miss him too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i think im going to go nocturnal till it cools down.


 
Sooooo, we'll see you again in October?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v0mb0_SUx-A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v0mb0_SUx-A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude that is the best idea yet
> 
> at my last job I tried to get em to let my crew nite shift, and they said we couldn't because if anything broke it would take a day to repair (like that was a problem, cause I was on the fix crew before that and we always took 2-7 days for a repair )


dude im doing everything that can be done, at night. its crazy! who gets sweaty watering their garden AT NIGHT?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, we'll see you again in October?



nah, more like Dec. and back in around Feb. 




days like this, i cant freaking wait till we move to alaska.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sooooo, we'll see you again in October?



I SO hope you're coming to FPG!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v0mb0_SUx-A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v0mb0_SUx-A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> dude im doing everything that can be done, at night. its crazy! who gets sweaty watering their garden AT NIGHT?



dude I get sweaty thinkin bout goin outside 



Tag-a-long said:


> I SO hope you're coming to FPG!!!



Howdy mrs Tag 




Jeff C. said:


>



amazin what a bunch of Warsteiners will make ya remember


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I SO hope you're coming to FPG!!!


 
Time will tell.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

evening, folks!
Got a can of spaghetti and meatballs heating up. On a different note....
WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!??? 
110 degree heat index and dead still. A perfect time to go hack thru a jungle and pick up a feeder and a deer stand in Worth county. My ground blind is rotten and tears like tissue, the feeder had a wasp nest in it, and the tree stand was covered in vines. I guess thats to be expected with everything out there since October. I thought i was gonna die before i got back to the truck and cooler full of water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I SO hope you're coming to FPG!!!




Yeah...Hi there Ms Tag!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Got a can of spaghetti and meatballs heating up. On a different note....
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!???
> 110 degree heat index and dead still. A perfect time to go hack thru a jungle and pick up a feeder and a deer stand in Worth county. My ground blind is rotten and tears like tissue, the feeder had a wasp nest in it, and the tree stand was covered in vines. I guess thats to be expected with everything out there since October. I thought i was gonna die before i got back to the truck and cooler full of water.


Miguel said he could set you up with some ladder stands, and a four wheeler!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Miguel said he could set you up with some ladder stands, and a four wheeler!!


 
A smart man would have had a 4 wheeler to carry the water cooler in the woods with him...


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I SO hope you're coming to FPG!!!


yall are crazy if your thinking about camping there


Hankus said:


> dude I get sweaty thinkin bout goin outside


theres your problem. your thinking too hard! never a good thing...


rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Got a can of spaghetti and meatballs heating up. On a different note....
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!???
> 110 degree heat index and dead still. A perfect time to go hack thru a jungle and pick up a feeder and a deer stand in Worth county. My ground blind is rotten and tears like tissue, the feeder had a wasp nest in it, and the tree stand was covered in vines. I guess thats to be expected with everything out there since October. I thought i was gonna die before i got back to the truck and cooler full of water.



shoot the gun?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> yall are crazy if your thinking about camping there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> theres your problem. your thinking too hard! never a good thing...



huh who knew thinkin could help induce sweat 

Thanks for that info slip


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A smart man would have had a 4 wheeler to carry the water cooler in the woods with him...






slip said:


> yall are crazy if your thinking about camping there


Why you say that slip??


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just choc milk tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A smart man would have had a 4 wheeler to carry the water cooler in the woods with him...



I had my 4-wheeler but it was covered in ladder stand and feeder parts. Not to mention Idjit hunting buddy brought his 6 year old grandson. Made for a long evening.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Just choc milk tonight



 

Warsteiner tonite


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A smart man would have had a 4 wheeler to carry the water cooler in the woods with him...



Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I had my 4-wheeler but it was covered in ladder stand and feeder parts. Not to mention Idjit hunting buddy brought his 6 year old grandson. Made for a long evening.



I'll take a kid jus about any time I go, but some trips are for the previously initiated


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.



hush. I'm trying to negotiate thru PM's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I had my 4-wheeler but it was covered in ladder stand and feeder parts. Not to mention Idjit hunting buddy brought his 6 year old grandson. Made for a long evening.


 
A 2" ball on the 4 wheeler will pull a trailer about anywhere..


Hankus said:


> Warsteiner tonite


 
I'm impressed..



Bubbette said:


> Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.


 
Sounds like a good theme for a thread. Let me ponder on that one tonight..


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.



  

Bama...I'll PM you about that gun you were askin about...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Bama...I'll PM you about that gun you were askin about...



Thanks, Lee!!!
I may have to slow down. I'm getting a hand cramp from writing all these checks!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Lee!!!
> I may have to slow down. I'm getting a hand cramp from writing all these checks!



Any time man...for the price you're payin, I guess I'll throw in another trail cam and a couple 50lb bags of corn


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm impressed..



I  like em fine, and strangely they give me no hangover. The only problem I have is that they aren't 12oz, and they cost too much for me to drink every day, but as today was finals I splurged


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.






rhbama3 said:


> hush. I'm trying to negotiate thru PM's.






Hankus said:


> Warsteiner tonite





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm impressed..


You reckon he knows how to pronounce it??


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





Hankus said:


> huh who knew thinkin could help induce sweat
> 
> Thanks for that info slip


yeah man....thinkin too hard aint good for ya!

ask the mexican about a "nothing box".


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why you say that slip??



you can make a camp fire to warm up. cant do nothin to cool down though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You reckon he knows how to pronounce it??


 
I wasn't going to go there,,,,,,,,,but since you brought it up....!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You reckon he knows how to pronounce it??



a drunk German got me started on em so no. But I can prounounce em enuff that the guys at the liquor store now what I'm after.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I  like em fine, and strangely they give me no hangover. The only problem I have is that they aren't 12oz, and they cost too much for me to drink every day, but as today was finals I splurged



Did you manage to keep your muscarinic, nicotinic, adrenergic, cholinergic, alpha and beta's straight?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> ask the mexican about a "nothing box".



I aint gotta ask, cause I got one. Only problem with mine is that other people keep tryin to put stuff in it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you manage to keep your muscarinic, nicotinic, adrenergic, cholinergic, alpha and beta's straight?



alpha, yes. beta, yes. the rest, mebbe


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint gotta ask, cause I got one. Only problem with mine is that other people keep tryin to put stuff in it


 
I keep a padlock on mine, helps with that problem.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy mrs Tag



Evening Hank.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time will tell.



It'll work out!!  



rhbama3 said:


> evening, folks!
> Got a can of spaghetti and meatballs heating up. On a different note....
> WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!!???
> 110 degree heat index and dead still. A perfect time to go hack thru a jungle and pick up a feeder and a deer stand in Worth county. My ground blind is rotten and tears like tissue, the feeder had a wasp nest in it, and the tree stand was covered in vines. I guess thats to be expected with everything out there since October. I thought i was gonna die before i got back to the truck and cooler full of water.



Are you crazy??  It's too hot to do anything inside with the AC on!  



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...Hi there Ms Tag!!!



Jeff!    Tell Jared I said hey!



slip said:


> yall are crazy if your thinking about camping there



 



bigox911 said:


> Just choc milk tonight



yum!  



Bubbette said:


> Why do y'all keep wanting him to buy things? How many times do I have to say no. Obviously it's time for the skillets to start flying.



we ought to have a skillet flingin' smilie!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> hush. I'm trying to negotiate thru PM's.



Oh no you did-un!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep a padlock on mine, helps with that problem.



duly noted and thanks 



Tag-a-long said:


> Evening Hank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine MMQ if I ever seen one


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Oh no you did-un!



I got my spine out of the closet and put it in. Come home if you dare! 
















I'll be gone when you get here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah man....thinkin too hard aint good for ya!
> 
> ask the mexican about a "nothing box".
> 
> ...


It won't be this hot in October!!.............But didn't I see where you said you had a small fire today??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't going to go there,,,,,,,,,but since you brought it up....!!!!





Hankus said:


> a drunk German got me started on em so no. But I can prounounce em enuff that the guys at the liquor store now what I'm after.


Looks like he is managing to get by!!



rhbama3 said:


> Did you manage to keep your muscarinic, nicotinic, adrenergic, cholinergic, alpha and beta's straight?






Hankus said:


> I aint gotta ask, cause I got one. Only problem with mine is that other people keep tryin to put stuff in it





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I keep a padlock on mine, helps with that problem.


Looks like he has a lesson to learn!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got my spine out of the closet and put it in. Come home if you dare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Bama...I'll PM you about that gun you were askin about...





rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Lee!!!
> I may have to slow down. I'm getting a hand cramp from writing all these checks!





bigox911 said:


> Any time man...for the price you're payin, I guess I'll throw in another trail cam and a couple 50lb bags of corn



You need to send everything before you get the check. I fixed the account so the checks will bounce. 



rhbama3 said:


> I got my spine out of the closet and put it in. Come home if you dare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll have to come home to sleep sometime.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It won't be this hot in October!!.............But didn't I see where you said you had a small fire today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get buy enuff fer the average idjit

I learn sumthin new bout every week, sometimes several times a week (now if I could jus remember them  )


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It won't be this hot in October!!.............But didn't I see where you said you had a small fire today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mitch, those are various receptor sites in the human body.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You need to send everything before you get the check. I fixed the account so the checks will bounce.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to come home to sleep sometime.



you'll be gone by the time i get home, anyway.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mitch, those are various receptor sites in the human body.



seed RUTT ya can learn sumthin new at any time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I get buy enuff fer the average idjit
> 
> I learn sumthin new bout every week, sometimes several times a week (now if I could jus remember them  )


Long as you are learning!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mitch, those are various receptor sites in the human body.





Hankus said:


> seed RUTT ya can learn sumthin new at any time


Yeah But I won't remember it!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 29, 2010)

HEY TrapDaddy----DUH HUH






Well its been real; its been fun. Has it been real fun?  Either way I'm  to


----------



## slip (Jul 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It won't be this hot in October!!.............But didn't I see where you said you had a small fire today??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup had a fire. but it was to burn a log in half, that was too big to cut with my axe.

i stood inside and watched the fire out the window


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dangit that Robert drives a hard bargin, but since he's payin cash on the barrel head, I guess it's a good deal.  See you tomorrow evenin


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY TrapDaddy----DUH HUH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night Beerkus!!



slip said:


> yup had a fire. but it was to burn a log in half, that was too big to cut with my axe.
> 
> i stood inside and watched the fire out the window


You tell that story long enough, and you will start to believe it yourself!!



bigox911 said:


> Dangit that Robert drives a hard bargin, but since he's payin cash on the barrel head, I guess it's a good deal.  See you tomorrow evenin


He is a frugal shopper!!.........We have made many deals in the past!!

Good night Lee!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 29, 2010)

i'm headed to bed too. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang it..  I come in to hang with you;enz again and everyone leaves...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh well,  Later


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm headed to bed too. Ya'll have a good'un!


Night Robert!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Dang it..  I come in to hang with you;enz again and everyone leaves...


Ain't left yet, just slow!!

How are you tonight Kim??.........You finish that last project yet??..........bet you would raise some eyebrows if you rode through downtown Atlanta with that one!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh well,  Later


Hey Kim, anybody left in here? Hows all you folkz doing?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, it aint just slow,........It's dead.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Kim, anybody left in here? Hows all you folkz doing?


Howdy Craig!!..........Sorry I got sidetracked!!........How many snakes you caught this year so far??



hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, it aint just slow,........It's dead.


Gonna get worse I suppose!!.........Time for me to call it a night, and hit the yak sack!!


Good Night Folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!..........Sorry I got sidetracked!!........How many snakes you caught this year so far??
> 
> Gonna get worse I suppose!!.........Time for me to call it a night, and hit the yak sack!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch, yeah i got side tracked as well. No snakes so far. Worst seasom yet. But i been working a heck of a lot too. Yep, time for me to hit the Yak sack too. Been a long hot day. Nite all.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

wake up folks....I am sitting at home today with the migraine of all migraines,I am headed back to bed to see if I can get rid of this thing


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up folks....I am sitting at home today with the migraine of all migraines,I am headed back to bed to see if I can get rid of this thing



Mornin...hope ya get rid of it...been there..done that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up folks....I am sitting at home today with the migraine of all migraines,I am headed back to bed to see if I can get rid of this thing



mornen Tiny, hope ya feel better later



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin...hope ya get rid of it...been there..done that.



mornen SW


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny, hope ya feel better later
> 
> 
> 
> mornen SW



Moanin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Moanin...



What you moanin fer??? 


Top 'o da mornin to you as well!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny, hope ya feel better later
> 
> 
> 
> mornen SW



Mernin Idjit.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> wake up folks....I am sitting at home today with the migraine of all migraines,I am headed back to bed to see if I can get rid of this thing



Pop some pills and go back to bed.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What you moanin fer???
> 
> 
> Top 'o da mornin to you as well!



Cuz I gotta goto werk....

Top of the mornin to ya...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin Idjit.



mornen BBQBOSS



Sweetwater said:


> Cuz I gotta goto werk....
> 
> Top of the mornin to ya...



I gotta werk too


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

I woke up with my left eye swollen and red and it feels like I was popped (I wasn't)....the the heck?


And Good Morning!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I woke up with my left eye swollen and red and it feels like I was popped (I wasn't)....the the heck?
> 
> 
> And Good Morning!



jus the meanness tryin to get out 

Mornen OFH


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus the meanness tryin to get out
> 
> Mornen OFH



You haven't seen me mean....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I woke up with my left eye swollen and red and it feels like I was popped (I wasn't)....the the heck?
> 
> 
> And Good Morning!



"What do you tell a woman with two balck eyes??? Nothing... shes been told twice already."  

Sounds like you need to be told again. 


Mornin!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2010)

Good Morning Folks!!!.............It's finally Friday!!!.............Ya'll have a Goodun!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks!!!.............It's finally Friday!!!.............Ya'll have a Goodun!!



Mornen RUTT


gots ta werk so


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> "What do you tell a woman with two balck eyes??? Nothing... shes been told twice already."
> 
> Sounds like you need to be told again.
> 
> ...



Don't you have some BBQ to cook?



Mornin'!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Morning Folks!!!.............It's finally Friday!!!.............Ya'll have a Goodun!!



Hey Mitch!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Don't you have some BBQ to cook?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I woke up with my left eye swollen and red and it feels like I was popped (I wasn't)....the the heck?
> 
> 
> And Good Morning!



Ya sure ya wasn't popped?

Mornin..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Give it to me Baby!



Sweetwater said:


> Ya sure ya wasn't popped?
> 
> Mornin..



I felt like my head was going to explode yesterday, but no pop...

Morning Sweet Cheeks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Give it to me Baby!



Oh my!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh my!



It's about time for another dinner!  I've missed the last couple ones...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's about time for another dinner! I've missed the last couple ones...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What's that for?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's about time for another dinner!  I've missed the last couple ones...



I know... im tired of eating alone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What's that for?


 
Do I really have to break out the crayons and draw you a picture??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know... im tired of eating alone!



Poor Baby!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2010)

morning all...happy Friday!          Now I'm going back to bed!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mornin miss kitty 

Mornin Boss, Sweets, Miguel, Boneboy

I agree with Heath....uh...er miss kitty. We need to get a north georgia contingent together for dinner ( or supper )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning all...happy Friday!    Now I'm going back to bed!


 
Hi / By....



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin miss kitty
> 
> Mornin Boss, Sweets, Miguel, Boneboy
> 
> I agree with Heath....uh...er miss kitty. We need to get a north georgia contingent together for dinner ( or supper )


 
Ima hurtin someone here pretty soon...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Morning folks...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi / By....
> 
> 
> 
> Ima hurtin someone here pretty soon...



Take deep cleansing breaths. 

Gotta hit the shower and get to work. Later folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hi / By....
> 
> 
> 
> Ima hurtin someone here pretty soon...




Cant hurt what you cant catch.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks...



Mornin 'Neck!  Fired up that smoker anymore???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin 'Neck!  Fired up that smoker anymore???



Not in the last week.  Been working on designs for that other big tank one..  It's gonna be a challenge to get it right.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Not in the last week.  Been working on designs for that other big tank one..  It's gonna be a challenge to get it right.



put a steel plate inside of it at the bottom that runs the length of it leaving the far end open.  put the smoke stack at the end where the fire box is.  Make it a "reverse flow" style cooker.  Basically if you know someone with a "Lang" smoker, get some pics and try to copy it best you can.  They make 'bout the best reverse flow style smoker out there you can get.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> put a steel plate inside of it at the bottom that runs the length of it leaving the far end open.  put the smoke stack at the end where the fire box is.  Make it a "reverse flow" style cooker.  Basically if you know someone with a "Lang" smoker, get some pics and try to copy it best you can.  They make 'bout the best reverse flow style smoker out there you can get.



Cool.  Thats kinda the way I been thinking on this one.  That way it also will evenly spread the heat through out the whole length too right.  Looks like I need to get the drawing stuff back out.  Tks.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Cool.  Thats kinda the way I been thinking on this one.  That way it also will evenly spread the heat through out the whole length too right.  Looks like I need to get the drawing stuff back out.  Tks.



look through this thread and get soem ideas.  just do some research and you will find all the info you need.  

Gonna be jealous when you get it finished! 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/71376/new-build-of-a-reverse-flow-smoker-pics


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> look through this thread and get soem ideas.  just do some research and you will find all the info you need.
> 
> Gonna be jealous when you get it finished!
> 
> ...



Now that is nice.  I am just curious though how this All Aluminum houseing is gonna work.  I know the heat will spread even but it may be hard to maintain an even heat for long term.  Guess I'll just have to build it and hope for the best.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Now that is nice.  I am just curious though how this All Aluminum houseing is gonna work.  I know the heat will spread even but it may be hard to maintain an even heat for long term.  Guess I'll just have to build it and hope for the best.



Aluminum???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Aluminum???



Yeah, This 110 gal tank I sent ya a pic of is 1/4 thick aluminum...  And I have an all Aluminum frame 5' x 10' trailer to mount it on too.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Got woke up by the neighbors cutting the grass...Still got me a massive migraine,gonna go find someplace quiet and dark to lay back down


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Moanin' Folks!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Got woke up by the neighbors cutting the grass...Still got me a massive migraine,gonna go find someplace quiet and dark to lay back down





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!!!



Morning Guys...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, This 110 gal tank I sent ya a pic of is 1/4 thick aluminum...  And I have an all Aluminum frame 5' x 10' trailer to mount it on too.



I thought you had a 250 gallon steel tank you was going to use.  im confuzzled (as usual).


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I thought you had a 250 gallon steel tank you was going to use.  im confuzzled (as usual).



No, That pic I sent ya last week.  110 gal. ( 5' long x 26" O.D.) aluminum tank.  I had got a 150 gal steel tank but it was suited better for another use.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Jeff!    Tell Jared I said hey!




Sorry I didn't get back. I told him Hey for ya, and he just got a Huge grin on his face and said heyyyy...



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Guys...



Mornin' Maguiver, Boss, SW, OFH, MC, Hankus!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> No, That pic I sent ya last week.  110 gal. ( 5' long x 26" O.D.) aluminum tank.  I had got a 150 gal steel tank but it was suited better for another use.



Better use for a big steel tank other than making a smoker out of it?!?!?! Blasphemy!!  You need to straighten out your prorities mister.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 30, 2010)

Howdee Doody y'all?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doody y'all?



Mornin Moonie...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doody y'all?



Mornin'!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Moonie...



What's cookin today BOSS???


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Got woke up by the neighbors cutting the grass...Still got me a massive migraine,gonna go find someplace quiet and dark to lay back down



Grass cuttin before the heavy heat. Sounds good in the hillbilly hood. Now thats just rude to start before all the neighbors are up and doin alright!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's cookin today BOSS???



Howdy Jethro!  

Nothin doin this weekend.  Wifeypoo is going out of town with the girls so I have to keep track of a 2 and 4 year old by myself.    Trying to do right but having two this age is just about to much for me.  Im about to go off the deep end.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'!!!!



 Morning!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mornin Mornin Mornin!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin Mornin Mornin!!



Mornin!  Wanna babysit some youngens this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin Mornin Mornin!!



Whoo-Hoo, you got your Friday dance on too!! 
 Heeeyyy Lee!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  Wanna babysit some youngens this weekend?


You breed'em you raise'em 
What? you don't have teenagers living in your neighborhood??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Good mornin`...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  Wanna babysit some youngens this weekend?



Yeah...let me get back to you on that.  



Keebs said:


> Whoo-Hoo, you got your Friday dance on too!!
> Heeeyyy Lee!



Dang right!!  Folks at the office were lookin at me funny though when I walked in dancin like that nanner 



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Howdy Nick!  Anyone gonna set you up with some fish so you can get your fix this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Why hello there stranger!!
Hey, how's Klem feeling??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Dang right!!  Folks at the office were lookin at me funny though when I walked in dancin like that nanner



I'd like to see a demonstration of that at FPG, please sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Jethro!
> 
> Nothin doin this weekend.  Wifeypoo is going out of town with the girls so I have to keep track of a 2 and 4 year old by myself.    Trying to do right but having two this age is just about to much for me.  Im about to go off the deep end.



   Lawd I remember those days!!! 




Keebs said:


> Morning!!







bigox911 said:


> Mornin Mornin Mornin!!



WEEEEHAAAAA!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`...



Mornin Nic....you bout recovered yet


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah...let me get back to you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixin` to go heist some mullet in a few minutes, for tomorrow. 



Keebs said:


> Why hello there stranger!!
> Hey, how's Klem feeling??



He`s still hurtin` some, but not too bad. He`ll go back to the dr next week for another checkup. They want to make sure it is bruised muscles and not appendicitis. 

I`m wonderin` now if it just a case of hookworms?   If it is, two big plugs of chewin` tobacco, swallered, will cure him right quick.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You breed'em you raise'em
> What? you don't have teenagers living in your neighborhood??





yeah but they either have been in jail or are on meth and will be going to jail soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fixin` to go heist some mullet in a few minutes, for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 for good news.............   you so bad!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah but they either have been in jail or are on meth and will be going to jail soon.



 not good, not good at all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs, if they do have to operate, I done made arrangements with the dr, that while they are operatin`, to let me place a sticky note on his liver, that says, "Nick was here".  And take pictures to prove it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, if they do have to operate, I done made arrangements with the dr, that while they are operatin`, to let me place a sticky note on his liver, that says, "Nick was here".  And take pictures to prove it!



 Nicodemus!!!  I swear, you oughta be whupped!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus!!!  I swear, you oughta be whupped!!





There ain`t many dull moments around here...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah...let me get back to you on that.



Awww come on now... hook me up!   I would hate for that stumps to disappear from your deck one day...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There ain`t many dull moments around here...



 I can just imagine, knowing you three!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, if they do have to operate, I done made arrangements with the dr, that while they are operatin`, to let me place a sticky note on his liver, that says, "Nick was here".  And take pictures to prove it!



What do they say about old age and treachery??


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awww come on now... hook me up!   I would hate for that stumps to disappear from your deck one day...





Good luck liftin it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can just imagine, knowing you three!




We do love to have fun!!!  




bigox911 said:


> What do they say about old age and treachery??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Good luck liftin it



Ill have threele.... uhhhhh.... some help with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

good morning, Babes and Bro's!
other than skillet flingin', what else is happening?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!!!  Friday has arrived .  Just placed an order for all the stuff i needed to finish off my new bow.  It should all be here Monday and then I can start tuning it and getting ready for the season opener .  

I can't wait for deer season. 




BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  Wanna babysit some youngens this weekend?



.....see Jeff C's avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> other than skillet flingin', what else is happening?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!!!  Friday has arrived .  Just placed an order for all the stuff i needed to finish off my new bow.  It should all be here Monday and then I can start tuning it and getting ready for the season opener .
> 
> I can't wait for deer season.
> 
> ...




 Yeah....courtesy of Miguel Cervantes


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



does that mean you are pretending to work at the moment?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> does that mean you are pretending to work at the moment?




NO....it means she is PMing bout 3 folks at the same time


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

ok I am up but not happy about it,the other neighbor decided to run his bobcat up and down the road this morning to get it some run time,I cannot wait to head for Boston next weekend....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> NO....it means she is PMing bout 3 folks at the same time



And I wasn't one of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> And I wasn't one of them



Me either I think I'll send her one

How's the Noggin??? Better I hope!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Me either I think I'll send her one
> 
> How's the Noggin??? Better I hope!!!



she don't like us no more...noggin still hurts


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> does that mean you are pretending to work at the moment?


 no actually working, trying to make Excel do something I know it won't do, oh well, copy & paste works too! 



Jeff C. said:


> NO....it means she is PMing bout 3 folks at the same time


~~stomping foot~~ Was NOT!! ~~huff~~ 



jmfauver said:


> And I wasn't one of them


Nope, you weren't......... 



Jeff C. said:


> Me either I think I'll send her one
> 
> How's the Noggin??? Better I hope!!!



 
go ahead, it ain't full but don't know when I'll get back to ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> she don't like us no more...noggin still hurts



 I know how to make that noggin quit hurting................................  want me to fixit??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know how to make that noggin quit hurting................................  want me to fixit??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



be very careful what you wish for.....


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



Ya...when she says that...watch your toes


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> be very careful what you wish for.....



she can't make this head hurt any worse then it already does...Cuors knowing her she will hit me with a skillet


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Ya...when she says that...watch your toes



with a size 15 ft,my toes have been run over before,I can survive,just no dancing for a while


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


mmmwwhahahahahahahaha 



rhbama3 said:


> be very careful what you wish for.....





bigox911 said:


> Ya...when she says that...watch your toes


 you two quit givin way my tactics!! 



jmfauver said:


> she can't make this head hurt any worse then it already does...Cuors knowing her she will hit me with a skillet






jmfauver said:


> with a size 15 ft,my toes have been run over before,I can survive,just no dancing for a while


but they ain't been runded over by me!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

wishin i was at Clay's with some hot wangs and cold pitcher 'o beeeah.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jul 30, 2010)

hello everyone! i have missed ya'll terribly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wishin i was at Clay's with some hot wangs and cold pitcher 'o beeeah.


 
I just wish I had some of those wings you cooked up at DOG II..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just wish I had some of those wings you cooked up at DOG II..



Yeah, those'll do in a pinch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

110-115 heat index?
I don't think we'll be hunting any afternoons this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> hello everyone! i have missed ya'll terribly


I told ya this place was addictive! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just wish I had some of those wings you cooked up at DOG II..


Heyya shuggums, what's shakin? 



BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah, those'll do in a pinch.


 snookered a babysitter yet?? 



rhbama3 said:


> 110-115 heat index?
> I don't think we'll be hunting any afternoons this weekend.



 I thought about ya'll this morning when I heard it on WALB............... is it legal to shine hogs???


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wishin i was at Clay's with some hot wangs and cold pitcher 'o beeeah.



Hellooooooooo


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 110-115 heat index?
> I don't think we'll be hunting any afternoons this weekend.



My brother just graduated from UGA and just called me to see if I can help him move home tomorrow.  He'll be celebrating in Athens tonight...this is not gonna be good...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My brother just graduated from UGA and just called me to see if I can help him move home tomorrow.  He'll be celebrating in Athens tonight...this is not gonna be good...



Sssooooooo, you'll be traveling up there tonight, huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My brother just graduated from UGA and just called me to see if I can help him move home tomorrow.  He'll be celebrating in Athens tonight...this is not gonna be good...



Lookin after my youngens is starting to sound better aint it?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooooo, you'll be traveling up there tonight, huh?



Nope...got a date tonight


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin after my youngens is starting to sound better aint it?



Don't know about better...but definitely cooler


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2010)

who is going to fpg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My brother just graduated from UGA and just called me to see if I can help him move home tomorrow. He'll be celebrating in Athens tonight...this is not gonna be good...


 
Wanna bet he packs his bong last?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My brother just graduated from UGA and just called me to see if I can help him move home tomorrow.  He'll be celebrating in Athens tonight...this is not gonna be good...


okay, hog hunting sounds better than moving furniture. We can quit when we want to. 


BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin after my youngens is starting to sound better aint it?



Nope.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Yall! Just checkin in from the BB! Still alive, still unpacking! Aint hooked up the puter yet  Hope all is well and miss yall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who is going to fpg



what is "fpg", young Jedi?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> what is "fpg", young Jedi?



the fall primitive gathering 


master yota


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall! Just checkin in from the BB! Still alive, still unpacking! Aint hooked up the puter yet  Hope all is well and miss yall!


 
How's the bush trimmin goin??


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kinda personal dontcha think?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet he packs his bong last?



That's not a bong...it's a hookah


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall! Just checkin in from the BB! Still alive, still unpacking! Aint hooked up the puter yet  Hope all is well and miss yall!



Hey snowbabe 

Hows the chicken ranch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Kinda personal dontcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bong...it's a hookah


 
No, it's a bong. A hookah is what Damon Evans got caught with..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Yall! Just checkin in from the BB! Still alive, still unpacking! Aint hooked up the puter yet  Hope all is well and miss yall!


 Hey Snowyspitsista!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's the bush trimmin goin??



I think you oughta volunteer your services............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Kinda personal dontcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bong...it's a hookah



what flavor's was in it that you told me was in it last year?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

I hate email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Snowyspitsista!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you oughta volunteer your services............


 
Nuh uhhh, she might sic one of those evil Guineas on me...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh, she might sic one of those evil Guineas on me...



Naawww, them things _Really do_ sail through the air like a football!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it's a bong. A hookah is what Damon Evans got caught with..



  



Keebs said:


> what flavor's was in it that you told me was in it last year?



There were several...plum, strawberry, and some kind of vanilla I think


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> There were several...plum, strawberry, and some kind of vanilla I think



 all at once???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My puter has a delete button. Problem solved!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> There were several...plum, strawberry, and some kind of vanilla I think



Hmmmmm.... Tasted piney....almost minty  to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My puter has a delete button. Problem solved!


 
Yeah, but your pager doesn't..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> My puter has a delete button. Problem solved!



I have a delete button as well,my wife on the other hand check email about once every 6 or 8 months,I am cleaning out 35k worth of ads and junk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

hmmmmmm...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5162802#post5162802


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> all at once???



Heck no   

Just one at a time


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Typical dog days weather for Gods Country. Thank goodness for the Kinch...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmm...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5162802#post5162802



Whose alternate personality is it now


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmm...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5162802#post5162802



well, don't just sit there! Go help the poor little gal! Don't forget a friends request!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

You should be getting a pm shortly Matthew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmm...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5162802#post5162802


 

Go ahead. Be her huckleberry..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Typical dog days weather for Gods Country. Thank goodness for the Kinch...



i'm thinking about sitting in the koi pond with a garden hose waterfall on my head. Its hotter than my jerky dehydrator out there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking about sitting in the koi pond with a garden hose waterfall on my head. Its hotter than my jerky dehydrator out there!



A blue hole in the Kinch is even better! 68 degree water!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking about sitting in the koi pond with a garden hose waterfall on my head. Its hotter than my jerky dehydrator out there!


While the fishies nibble at your toesies??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Whose alternate personality is it now



hmmmm joined this month and 2nd post is looking for a bbq sauce recipe... yeah ok...



rhbama3 said:


> well, don't just sit there! Go help the poor little gal! Don't forget a friends request!




I'll pass... for now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm joined this month and 2nd post is looking for a bbq sauce recipe... yeah ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheekeeen, I'm gonna fix that for ya'...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmm...... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5162802#post5162802






bigox911 said:


> Heck no
> 
> Just one at a time


    Iknow, Iknow, just messing wit ya! 



bigox911 said:


> Whose alternate personality is it now






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go ahead. Be her huckleberry..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm joined this month and 2nd post is looking for a bbq sauce recipe... yeah ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm thinking about sitting in the koi pond with a garden hose waterfall on my head. Its hotter than my jerky dehydrator out there!



My jack russell has the rite idea 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RE0i3OygnLY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RE0i3OygnLY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> A blue hole in the Kinch is even better! 68 degree water!!



Now THAT I could go for!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> My jack russell has the rite idea
> 
> </EMBED>


 
DUDE!!!! You have an outdoor shower???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


>



Prolly oughta tell her to PM Blues Brothers too. I mean, he had a WAR winning sauce!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

JACKLEG...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

grrr....
things to do. See ya'll later!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!!! You have an outdoor shower???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Prolly oughta tell her to PM Blues Brothers too. I mean, he had a WAR winning sauce!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> JACKLEG...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> JACKLEG...


 
We'll do anything to help a brotha out....WORD !!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Pm received... Great her name is "Maddy"  as well.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm joined this month and 2nd post is looking for a bbq sauce recipe... yeah ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chicken


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pm received... Great her name is "Maddy" as well.


 
Now, where did I put that twilight zone music..

Ahhhh, here it is.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NzlG28B-R8Y&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks.


Hey Sweet! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Pm received... Great her name is "Maddy"  as well.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

anyone home


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sweet!



Afternoon lady.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Pm received... Great her name is "Maddy"  as well.



It wouldn't be MaddyG by chance would it??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> anyone home



Yeah...thank God. It's a broiler out there.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...thank God. It's a broiler out there.



you can say that again


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, don't just sit there! Go help the poor little gal! Don't forget a friends request!





BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmm joined this month and 2nd post is looking for a bbq sauce recipe... yeah ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> Pm received... Great her name is "Maddy"  as well.




Maybe you can talk her into babysitting in trade for some sauce  .


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Maybe you can talk her into babysitting in trade for some sauce  .



Now there is an idea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Now there is an idea!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yeah, I can almost visualize the mushroom cloud that would be created from that one!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I can almost visualize the mushroom cloud that would be created from that one!!!



I said nothing about it being a good idea,just an idea


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

okay, never mind. 15 minutes of trying to get stand, 4-wheeler, feeder stuff ready to go was all i could stand out there. I'll wait till later.
What to eat for lunch.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you can say that again



Oh...and good afternoon.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I can almost visualize the mushroom cloud that would be created from that one!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Oh...and good afternoon.



How ya doing SW....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

What is up w/ BBQBOSS digging up the old threads lately,so much for him wanting to be a mod


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya doing SW....



Better now that I'm in the AC.

I gotta get my blood sugar checked....caught a spell last night while visiting a friend. Turned white, sweated bullets, vision went white...and I still don't feel right.  Wasn't my bp....gotta be blood sugar.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What is up w/ BBQBOSS digging up the old threads lately,so much for him wanting to be a mod



Just makin sure his wood spoon still works


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Just makin sure his wood spoon still works


 
He sure has been quite for a while now. I wonder if he's discussing sauce in pm's?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Better now that I'm in the AC.
> 
> I gotta get my blood sugar checked....caught a spell last night while visiting a friend. Turned white, sweated bullets, vision went white...and I still don't feel right.  Wasn't my bp....gotta be blood sugar.



Don't wait,get it checked.You have not changed any regular meds recently?



bigox911 said:


> Just makin sure his wood spoon still works



He just wants got get people to post on year old or more threads....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 30, 2010)

someone mention Maddy G's special sauce?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't wait,get it checked.You have not changed any regular meds recently?
> 
> 
> 
> He just wants got get people to post on year old or more threads....


 
Where is this "year old" thread you speak of??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Don't wait,get it checked.You have not changed any regular meds recently?
> 
> 
> 
> He just wants got get people to post on year old or more threads....



No, the only regular meds I take are advils and zantacs.....oh and beer. I'm not overweight, diabetes doesn't run in my family....but I know it was my blood sugar.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is this "year old" thread you speak of??



check JD's thread
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=382913

he has been bringing alot of these old ones back to life recently...I think he wants to see how many people post without looking at the dates


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No, the only regular meds I take are advils and zantacs.....oh and beer. I'm not overweight, diabetes doesn't run in my family....but I know it was my blood sugar.




I learned not to play around with stuff like that..I get something like that I want to know why and how to prevent it....Now if I could only figure out these migraines I would be fine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> check JD's thread
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=382913
> 
> he has been bringing alot of these old ones back to life recently...I think he wants to see how many people post without looking at the dates


 
My bad, I thought you said BBQBOSS was diggin up the old threads..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My bad, I thought you said BBQBOSS was diggin up the old threads..



JD was the thread starter, but Matty is on a "this day in history" kick.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My bad, I thought you said BBQBOSS was diggin up the old threads..



He is JD did the original post...BBQ dug it up this afternoon from a year ago


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> JD was the thread starter, but Matty is on a *"this day in history" *kick.



Bingo, you beat me to it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> JD was the thread starter, but Matty is on a "this day in history" kick.


 
He's just hiding from sauce temptresses.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's just hiding from sauce temptresses.....



temptresses? Who else is needing Matty's sauce? Wait... that don't sound right. 
Naptime with woozer.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> temptresses? Who else is needing Matty's sauce? Wait... that don't sound right.
> Naptime with woozer.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> JD was the thread starter, but Matty is on a "this day in history" kick.



I'm glad he did...got to read this gem...




JD said:


> Denial is a river in Africa my friend. Look here troll, I have no cartilage left in my knees so a few beers (less than 6, I did say it was a church team) helps. Look we all know you stance on guns and now alcohol.... If I need any advice from you in the future I will pm you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Maybe you can talk her into babysitting in trade for some sauce  .



Best idea yet!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Best idea yet!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwlNPhn64TA&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwlNPhn64TA&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He sure has been quite for a while now. I wonder if he's discussing sauce in pm's?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

who turned off the driveler.....Wake up people it is still early...lets go up and attum


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> who turned off the driveler.....Wake up people it is still early...lets go up and attum



yawn, stretch, mmmmmm, sorry, ohmyword, it's almost quitintime!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Still hotter`n a pistol ball out there...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Still hotter`n a pistol ball out there...



Yep. I keep trying to get stuff loaded in the truck for tomorrow and have to quit every few minutes. This is stoopid....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch, mmmmmm, sorry, ohmyword, it's almost quitintime!!



So you should be ready to run for the doors then


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I keep trying to get stuff loaded in the truck for tomorrow and have to quit every few minutes. This is stoopid....






Get em gutted, skint,  and cooled down quick.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I keep trying to get stuff loaded in the truck for tomorrow and have to quit every few minutes. This is stoopid....



No it's not it's called summer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I keep trying to get stuff loaded in the truck for tomorrow and have to quit every few minutes. This is stoopid....


 
Treat it like duck huntin. In the woods by 4:30 and out by 8:30..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Still hotter`n a pistol ball out there...


yeah it is! 



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I keep trying to get stuff loaded in the truck for tomorrow and have to quit every few minutes. This is stoopid....


Be careful out there tomorrow! 



jmfauver said:


> So you should be ready to run for the doors then



I is, I is!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Treat it like duck huntin. In the woods by 4:30 and out by 8:30..



That is my fishing schedule for the morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Treat it like duck huntin. In the woods by 4:30 and out by 8:30..



You almost nailed it, Bro! Sit till 0930 if their routine hasn't changed. I promise you there will be a Gatorade in 3 pockets!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, who's hiding slip??  ~~Come'on, fess up~~ where he be??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Time for a trip down to our property in the A.M.  Maybe I will have some good pics waiting on me.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Guess I done run everyone off again...  

Ya'll are welcome...    :-(


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

hey Kim


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Time for a trip down to our property in the A.M.  Maybe I will have some good pics waiting on me.



Hey Kim!
Sorry, i was getting the trailer hooked up!
Just for kicks, i put a 2nd camera on one of the feeders in video mode. Curious to see what happens when i put my homemade molasses concoction on a rotten log.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Kim...I was nappin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

la te da te la te da


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> la te da te la te da



Evenin...how'd the finals go?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

evening all.....bama go get some more piggy's...Hoping Tbug finally scores the sow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all.....bama go get some more piggy's...Hoping Tbug finally scores the sow...



come to think of it, i haven't heard from thwackbabe yet. They usually leave home about 2 hours behind whatever time they say they will leave.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Guess I done run everyone off again...
> 
> Ya'll are welcome...    :-(



It ain't just you went from 7 to 3 and no talking after I came in...Guess I know where I need to go...see yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all.....bama go get some more piggy's...Hoping Tbug finally scores the sow...



pretty low possibility on that sow right now. She's only coming out after dark right now. I got a nice 120 pound boar staked out for her to shoot with her bow, though.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello??? Anyone here???


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 30, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I learned not to play around with stuff like that..I get something like that I want to know why and how to prevent it....Now if I could only figure out these migraines I would be fine



Migraines are often associated with food allergies. Keep a diary of when you have a migraine and what you ate for the previous 24 hours. You may find the culprit.



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Kim!
> Sorry, i was getting the trailer hooked up!
> Just for kicks, i put a 2nd camera on one of the feeders in video mode. Curious to see what happens when i put my homemade molasses concoction on a rotten log.




Did you shoot your new pistol yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Migraines are often associated with food allergies. Keep a diary of when you have a migraine and what you ate for the previous 24 hours. You may find the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but i plan to tomorrow. I figure Fishbait kills the sow he's after, i may or may not see anything but i'll be loaded for a high body count just in case, and then we got to put a stand up. If we're still able to function in the heat, then we'll go play wif handguns.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Man its great to have good neighbors!  He called me and told me to come out in my driveway.  I go out there and he is parked with a whole truck load of freshly cut hickory and gave me half of it for $25!   Of course, he eats well, being my neighbor and all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evenin...how'd the finals go?



they was bad, but IDK my scores until Tuesdy



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello??? Anyone here???



I was, then I wasn't and now I am but I wont be soon


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man its great to have good neighbors!  He called me and told me to come out in my driveway.  I go out there and he is parked with a whole truck load of freshly cut hickory and gave me half of it for $25!   Of course, he eats well, being my neighbor and all.



Lucky rascal

I used to have acess to all the pecan I wanted, but alas no more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Evenin' Y'all !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Y'all !!!



heya JeffC how it goin your way


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

Since the raid of a neighbor's house last night made our entire neighborhood look like redneck central, with all of us standing on the street corner drinking beer and tea while we watched it all go down.....

I got creative and decided to poof up my outdoor fire-pit area so the next time an idiot's house gets searched, we'll be comfortable.  

Blame it on my mini-me. She saw the paint in Home Depot this morning.  

The bench and cinder blocks got it first. 







Did I mention she found this chair that matched the paint perfectly?  I love 1/2 off sales at Home Depot.   






I had a cinder block left over so now I have a matching ottoman.   







The mailbox felt left out. 

I hated watching it cry. 











Anybody know where I can get some of those plastic pink flamingos?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

owww, my eyes! My eyes!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Since the raid of a neighbor's house last night made our entire neighborhood look like redneck central, with all of us standing on the street corner drinking beer and tea while we watched it all go down.....
> 
> I got creative and decided to poof up my outdoor fire-pit area so the next time an idiot's house gets searched, we'll be comfortable.
> 
> ...



 THAT IS AWESOME


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

Yall keep your ears open. Fishbait should be home in about 10 minutes.    

He's sooooo gonna kill me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yall keep your ears open. Fishbait should be home in about 10 minutes.
> 
> He's sooooo gonna kill me.



You know i wuv ya, but yes. He's gonna kill you! Take pics before you start running. Don't forget to zig zag!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You know i wuv ya, but yes. He's gonna kill you! Take pics before you start running. Don't forget to zig zag!



If he's got his pistol, I'll be okay.      


Glad you reminded me about the zig-zag.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok,  Get ready to run,  I am here...   LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> heya JeffC how it goin your way



Not too bad Hankus....although I could use a cold beverage and be better



turtlebug said:


> Yall keep your ears open. Fishbait should be home in about 10 minutes.
> 
> He's sooooo gonna kill me.



I'd be mad too.....if you got all that overspray on my grass and sand


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Since the raid of a neighbor's house last night made our entire neighborhood look like redneck central, with all of us standing on the street corner drinking beer and tea while we watched it all go down.....
> 
> I got creative and decided to poof up my outdoor fire-pit area so the next time an idiot's house gets searched, we'll be comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd be mad too.....if you got all that overspray on my grass and sand



One swipe with the weedeater and you'll never know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Get ready to run,  I am here...   LOL


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Just figured I get ahead of the game....  Been that way all day it seems...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> One swipe with the weedeater and you'll never know.



You shoulda did it right the first time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just figured I get ahead of the game....  Been that way all day it seems...



well, trailer, 4 wheeler, and stand are loaded, gatorade and pig meat coolers are iced, spare camera batteries and cards are in the truck. Just gotta get my hunting colothes sorted out and i'll be good to go!
Oh, and Chinese food ordered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just figured I get ahead of the game....  Been that way all day it seems...




I know the feelin'.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, trailer, 4 wheeler, and stand are loaded, gatorade and pig meat coolers are iced, spare camera batteries and cards are in the truck. Just gotta get my hunting colothes sorted out and i'll be good to go!
> Oh, and Chinese food ordered.





Bullets? Guns? Blades?

Chinese food?????


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, trailer, 4 wheeler, and stand are loaded, gatorade and pig meat coolers are iced, spare camera batteries and cards are in the truck. Just gotta get my hunting colothes sorted out and i'll be good to go!
> Oh, and Chinese food ordered.



Sounds like me,
Trailer loaded with ATV and RMX-250, rideing gear, first aid kit, 2 guns, 1 re-curve bow, arras, Water, Cooler, work tools, first aid kit, Gas cans, Batteries, First aid kit, and extra cards for the cameras..

Oh and a first aid kit...
I am Taking the Dirt bike


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bullets? Guns? Blades?
> 
> Chinese food?????



Bubbette is in Panama City with momma, and i got two teenage WOW's that are hungry. I ain't cooking tonight after cleaning the kitchen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, trailer, 4 wheeler, and stand are loaded, gatorade and pig meat coolers are iced, spare camera batteries and cards are in the truck. Just gotta get my hunting colothes sorted out and i'll be good to go!
> Oh, and Chinese food ordered.



Ahsooo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sounds like me,
> Trailer loaded with ATV and RMX-250, rideing gear, first aid kit, 2 guns, 1 re-curve bow, arras, Water, Cooler, work tools, first aid kit, Gas cans, Batteries, First aid kit, and extra cards for the cameras..
> 
> Oh and a first aid kit...
> I am Taking the Dirt bike


First aid kit is one thing i oughta take but never do.
The dirt bike sounds like fun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

i wonder if Bugsy is still running?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> First aid kit is one thing i oughta take but never do.
> The dirt bike sounds like fun!



The Dirt bike is usually the reason I need the First aid kit..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i wonder if Bugsy is still running?





Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda did it right the first time



I hope so....after this post!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> First aid kit is one thing i oughta take but never do.
> The dirt bike sounds like fun!


DUDE!!! You of all people....When I go to the woods a first aid kit and a trauma kit are in my pack. No place to die from an accident.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

rifle or supermag? decisions, decisions....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DUDE!!! You of all people....When I go to the woods a first aid kit and a trauma kit are in my pack. No place to die from an accident.



i know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> rifle or supermag? decisions, decisions....



I got a Real nice Ruger .44 carbine that would make a good Hog killer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I got a Real nice Ruger .44 carbine that would make a good Hog killer...



Sorry, BBQBOSS's new duck gun would be better!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, BBQBOSS's new duck gun would be better!



Oh yueah it would at that...  BIG BOOM


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not too bad Hankus....although I could use a cold beverage and be better



I used a few and they help make it better


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> First aid kit is one thing i oughta take but never do.
> The dirt bike sounds like fun!



i just take a roll of duck tape. if that cant fix it, it wasnt worth having anyway


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

slip said:


> i just take a roll of duck tape. if that cant fix it, it wasnt worth having anyway


 
Duct tape and a baggie, great repair for a sucking chest wound..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

Fishbait getting ready to leave. 


Just heard him say something to EvilRubberDucky about 7 cans of flat black.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Yessir... Im doin' a might fine tonight. Thank ya!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> First aid kit is one thing i oughta take but never do.
> The dirt bike sounds like fun!



You need much more than a first aid kit. A trauma team would be more appropriate. 



rhbama3 said:


> rifle or supermag? decisions, decisions....



Both!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

FYI, when a turkey hisses at you...thats a clear warning he/she is about to bite.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yessir... Im doin' a might fine tonight. Thank ya!



lawd have mercy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus-  Just one though.  It's back in the cabinet now.  Just wanted one good stiff one. :


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Bugsy I so wish I could see whatcha did  I'm guessin somethings turned very pink 



On another note.... To bake a Boston Cream Pie or not to.... The dish pile is tellin me not to and this chocolate craving is tellin me yes 

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

slip said:


> FYI, when a turkey hisses at you...thats a clear warning he/she is about to bite.



i usually already have the safety off. The hissing stops after i pull the trigger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yessir... Im doin' a might fine tonight. Thank ya!


 
I'll be there in an hour..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2010)

How in the world can you get DRUNKKKK in 2 hrs???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Bugsy I so wish I could see whatcha did  I'm guessin somethings turned very pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snowy!!!
Pink would be better! I think she called it mediterranean blue. You can't look at it without squinting.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hankus-  Just one though.  It's back in the cabinet now.  Just wanted one good stiff one. :



Dude thats why I can't drink the good stuff cause I'd be tryin to finish the bottle


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be there in an hour..



Yeah C'mon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How in the world can you get DRUNKKKK in 2 hrs???



make em strong

Drink em fast


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i usually already have the safety off. The hissing stops after i pull the trigger.



yup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> make em strong
> 
> Drink em fast






Ya thank???






SNOWIE!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i usually already have the safety off. The hissing stops after i pull the trigger.



11 week old hen....clipping her wings is like giving a old tiger a bath.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dude thats why I can't drink the good stuff cause I'd be tryin to finish the bottle



yeah well i use to try and do that as well.  But see, theres this thing called marriage and kids that gets in the way now!    

Shoot, I will have that two fingers i poured and go lay on the couch and be out in an hour.  Sleep good to...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How in the world can you get DRUNKKKK in 2 hrs???


 
Not everyone is pre-pickled....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah well i use to try and do that as well.  But see, theres this thing called marriage and kids that gets in the way now!
> 
> Shoot, I will have that two fingers i poured and go lay on the couch and be out in an hour.  Sleep good to...



  CandyButt...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Nuttin but trouble up in here.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya thank???



not much not often 



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah well i use to try and do that as well.  But see, theres this thing called marriage and kids that gets in the way now!
> 
> Shoot, I will have that two fingers i poured and go lay on the couch and be out in an hour.  Sleep good to...



Yep responsibilities will slap kill ya me time, but least it sounds like ya got your proorities strait. There's a lot that dont care if they is married got kids or anything. I despise those people


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nuttin but trouble up in here.



shore seems lke it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hankus-  Just one though.  It's back in the cabinet now.  Just wanted one good stiff one. :



Beer and a Brownie here


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Beer and a Brownie here



It ain't a "special" brownie is it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Beer and a Brownie here



I have done that before  



Sweetwater said:


> It ain't a "special" brownie is it?



mebbe  mebbe not


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2010)

Bad as I hate to leave you good peeples, I've GOT to go make love to my wife . . .  Be right back


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It ain't a "special" brownie is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It ain't a "special" brownie is it?



Chocolate


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad as I hate to leave you good peeples, I've GOT to go make love to my wife . . .  Be right back



You should be done and had a nap by now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bad as I hate to leave you good peeples, I've GOT to go make love to my wife . . .  Be right back



That shouldn't take long


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 30, 2010)

Quack!  shouldn't be away long then LOL

Wingman  ahhh ok posting from BB and gots pics disabled. I bet its pretty close to the color of our extra bathroom here 

Ima hafta get my puter hooked back up. Gotta figure out why the spinnerthingamabob inside the dishwasher won't spin  and I'm stumped 

HIIIIII All Yall!  I hate not bein able to MQ from this dang BB grrrrr. 

Ok time to find the puters  and move some furniture!  bbiab


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

somehow, beef with broccory, chicky wings, and flied lice just don't seem worth mentioning now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Quack!  shouldn't be away long then LOL
> 
> Wingman  ahhh ok posting from BB and gots pics disabled. I bet its pretty close to the color of our extra bathroom here
> 
> ...



Take out the spindle and make sure it's not clogged...vinegar works great to clean it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

time to finish loading the truck and hit the shower. see ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to finish loading the truck and hit the shower. see ya'll later!



good luck bamer


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2010)

Robert, drink you a little shot of vinegar...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Quack!  shouldn't be away long then LOL
> 
> Wingman  ahhh ok posting from BB and gots pics disabled. I bet its pretty close to the color of our extra bathroom here
> 
> ...



Hey Snowy!!!



rhbama3 said:


> somehow, beef with broccory, chicky wings, and flied lice just don't seem worth mentioning now.









Sweetwater said:


> Take out the spindle and make sure it's not clogged...vinegar works great to clean it.



Mr 'Fixit'!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> time to finish loading the truck and hit the shower. see ya'll later!



Later duuuude!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> time to finish loading the truck and hit the shower. see ya'll later!



Night bama.



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been called worse...

Night y'all...gonna go play some Tiger Woods 2010.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night y'all...gonna go play some Tiger Woods 2010.


 
Don't let your wife find out!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night bama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nite SW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night bama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night bro!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't let your wife find out!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, drink you a little shot of vinegar...



Tried it before, Nic. Can't keep it down. 
Killed a tick in my truck today. I guess he hitched a ride from Worth county yesterday. Hoping the yellow flies arent too bad with this 100% deet on, but a tick check will be in order when we get done. The Hogs are slam covered in them right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tried it before, Nic. Can't keep it down.
> Killed a tick in my truck today. I guess he hitched a ride from Worth county yesterday. Hoping the yellow flies arent too bad with this 100% deet on, but a tick check will be in order when we get done. The Hogs are slam covered in them right now.


 
Hmmm,that reminds me of a country song..


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tried it before, Nic. Can't keep it down.
> Killed a tick in my truck today. I guess he hitched a ride from Worth county yesterday. Hoping the yellow flies arent too bad with this 100% deet on, but a tick check will be in order when we get done. The Hogs are slam covered in them right now.



The visual of you and Fishbait checking each other for ticks really just ruined what I had planned for his birthday.


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm,that reminds me of a country song..





turtlebug said:


> The visual of you and Fishbait checking each other for ticks really just ruined what I had planned for his birthday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tried it before, Nic. Can't keep it down.
> Killed a tick in my truck today. I guess he hitched a ride from Worth county yesterday. Hoping the yellow flies arent too bad with this 100% deet on, _but a tick check will be in order when we get done._ The Hogs are slam covered in them right now.




Stop off and see SGG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Stop off and see SGG


 
She does tick checks????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She does tick checks????



Along with 'Salt Lickin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Along with 'Salt Lickin'


 
Well, I do have a pic somewhere of her lickin my bald head.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> The visual of you and Fishbait checking each other for ticks really just ruined what I had planned for his birthday.



That is a pretty awful visual!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

I guess there is nothing i can say except "ya'll know what i meant". 
If Fishbait don't hurry up, i'm gonna have to make me a cup of coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it just me....or is anyone else slow, loading pages tonight???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I do have a pic somewhere of her lickin my bald head.



 Post it!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it just me....or is anyone else slow, loading pages tonight???


 
It's just you, and no I'm not postin the pic. she may be tiny but she's lethal with a skillet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Along with 'Salt Lickin'


wrong WOW, Bro! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, I do have a pic somewhere of her lickin my bald head.


Okay, maybe not! 


Bubbette said:


> That is a pretty awful visual!



oh shuddup..... If you were here this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess there is nothing i can say except "ya'll know what i meant".
> If Fishbait don't hurry up, i'm gonna have to make me a cup of coffee.



Better pop in a cup of Jet Fuel cause he just left about 45 minutes ago.  


What? You expected him to be on time?


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup..... If you were here this wouldn't be an issue.



I ain't checkin' ya fer ticks! Them thangs are nasty!


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Better pop in a cup of Jet Fuel cause he just left about 45 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> What? You expected him to be on time?



I'll know when he gets there. Even 170 miles away I'll be able to hear Woozer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Better pop in a cup of Jet Fuel cause he just left about 45 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> What? You expected him to be on time?


Well, what was his reaction at the new lawn furniture? 


Bubbette said:


> I ain't checkin' ya fer ticks! Them thangs are nasty!


Your supposed to let me know if you see one on me. 


Bubbette said:


> I'll know when he gets there. Even 170 miles away I'll be able to hear Woozer.



He's playing fetch with the rubber ball just like he's been doing all day!
Jenny didn't take him to the barn so he took out his boredom on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wrong WOW, Bro!





Bubbette said:


> I ain't checkin' ya fer ticks! Them thangs are nasty!



I told ya!!! Go with Fishbait then.....I'll stick with SGG...she is very PROFESSIONAL when it comes to tick checkin, salt lickin, and bald head lickin


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait getting ready to leave.
> 
> 
> Just heard him say something to EvilRubberDucky about 7 cans of flat black.





rhbama3 said:


> Well, what was his reaction at the new lawn furniture?





See above.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I told ya!!! Go with Fishbait then.....I'll stick with SGG...she is very PROFESSIONAL when it comes to tick checkin, salt lickin, and bald head lickin



Just curious, How do YOU know that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> See above.



ruh roh....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Good goobly goobers, what ya'll doin in heah???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just curious, How do YOU know that?



Just takin' her word on it...well I don't know about the BALD head lickin'. I got a full head of hair


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Good goobly goobers, what ya'll doin in heah???









 Waitin' on you!!!


----------



## LJay (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey!!!! Ya'll thank I wuz dead??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2010)

LJay said:


> Hey!!!! Ya'll thank I wuz dead??????


 
Heyyyy brother good name. How's it going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

LJay said:


> Hey!!!! Ya'll thank I wuz dead??????



LJAY!!
Welcome back, Chef!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on you!!!


Don't EVEN go there!!   Iz here now! (for a minute or 2)



LJay said:


> Hey!!!! Ya'll thank I wuz dead??????


LJ!!!!!!!!! How ya been darlin'???? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyyy brother good name. How's it going?



Heeeeyyyy shuggums, told ya I'd get here.........eventually!


----------



## LJay (Jul 30, 2010)

Been spendin' a LOT of time in Daytona Shores (beach). Got a friend who owns a house on the Beach, all it cost is gas money!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

LJay said:


> Been spendin' a LOT of time in Daytona Shores (beach). Got a friend who owns a house on the Beach, all it cost is gas money!!!



That is a good friend! 
It's beautiful down there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

LJay said:


> Been spendin' a LOT of time in Daytona Shores (beach). Got a friend who owns a house on the Beach, all it cost is gas money!!!



75? or 95??


----------



## slip (Jul 30, 2010)

keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 30, 2010)

okay, i'm out. Gotta get up early and shoot piggies.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

slip said:


> keebs


Hey darlin', where da heck you been today???



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm out. Gotta get up early and shoot piggies.



 c ya later, bamer, gooood LUCK!!!  Oh, & give fishybait a pinch on the hiney from me, K? thx!! mmmmwhaaaaaa!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 75? or 95??


Hello!!



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm out. Gotta get up early and shoot piggies.


Night good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Night good luck tomorrow!!



Hey~!~ We made it!!  
BUT now I'm fixin to go eat!! 
Thank you & Tag for my "happy" ya sent me!!   
ok, I'm


----------



## LJay (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 75? or 95??


Both. I go down 75 cut over toJax and go down 95 to Port Orange.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey~!~ We made it!!
> BUT now I'm fixin to go eat!!
> Thank you & Tag for my "happy" ya sent me!!
> ok, I'm


Day late, and a dollar short!!....G'night Darlin!!



LJay said:


> Both. I go down 75 cut over toJax and go down 95 to Port Orange.


Whasup LJay!!......Long time no see!!. Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 30, 2010)

WoW, this place got the death rattles.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 30, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, this place got the death rattles.


Howdy Craig........Did you ever see that big Rattler that was posted over in the trail camera forum??

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5122134&postcount=1


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig........Did you ever see that big Rattler that was posted over in the trail camera forum??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5122134&postcount=1


Hey Mitch. Yes i did see that one. Man if i could get one like that, i'd be walking on air with a happy feeling. Think i'll try my luck back south of here in Sept. Missed seeing you at Blast.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

What's happened to DJ and Jeff R?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. Yes i did see that one. Man if i could get one like that, i'd be walking on air with a happy feeling. Think i'll try my luck back south of here in Sept. Missed seeing you at Blast.


I would bet you would!!........That one would have took special measures to capture!!..........You gonna be able to make FPG??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What's happened to DJ and Jeff R?


I think DJ is in Wyoming for Frontier Days...........Don't know for sure about Jeff??..........He was in here not too long ago..........He's Prolly off or on vacation


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I would bet you would!!........That one would have took special measures to capture!!..........You gonna be able to make FPG??


Yes sir, i do plan to be at the FPG. Good eats and surely some good times with great friends. 
 Yeah a Rattler that big would feed me a few times. Plus a nice skin to mount. The size of that head an those fangs were just killer.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think DJ is in Wyoming for Frontier Days...........Don't know for sure about Jeff??..........He was in here not too long ago..........He's Prolly off or on vacation


Yep rekon so. Hope they have a blast on vacation. Good times.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, this is it. Time to go recharge in the Yak sack. Long day an lotta heat. Nite.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Out of bed, Maggots!!!( Lee Ermey voice)
We got hogs need killing and its a short ride to get there, i'm westbound, just watch ol Bama run.....
okay, that was stupid, but i stayed up too late talkin' wif Fishbait bro. We about ready to go. Got my coffee and Zyrtec.
Hope to be cleaning hogs by 9am. Later!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 31, 2010)

Morning folks..

Good luck there Robert..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 31, 2010)

Mornin Kim
Good luck Wobert.

Off to Calhoun for some R&R & good times.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Morning y'all! Quick driveby and I'm off to work!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Migraines are often associated with food allergies. Keep a diary of when you have a migraine and what you ate for the previous 24 hours. You may find the culprit.



Been dealing with them for 10yrs now,been on a blood pressure med to curb the frequency and it has done wonders over the years,but when I get one it is a big one,I have enough allergy's as it is....plus with the newest issue a full blown diet change which makes life tough...but I will survive.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Since the raid of a neighbor's house last night made our entire neighborhood look like redneck central, with all of us standing on the street corner drinking beer and tea while we watched it all go down.....
> 
> I got creative and decided to poof up my outdoor fire-pit area so the next time an idiot's house gets searched, we'll be comfortable.
> 
> ...



They look great



SnowHunter said:


> Bugsy I so wish I could see whatcha did  I'm guessin somethings turned very pink
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bake it



SnowHunter said:


> Quack!  shouldn't be away long then LOL
> 
> Wingman  ahhh ok posting from BB and gots pics disabled. I bet its pretty close to the color of our extra bathroom here
> 
> ...



Check spindle or the belt



rhbama3 said:


> Out of bed, Maggots!!!( Lee Ermey voice)
> We got hogs need killing and its a short ride to get there, i'm westbound, just watch ol Bama run.....
> okay, that was stupid, but i stayed up too late talkin' wif Fishbait bro. We about ready to go. Got my coffee and Zyrtec.
> Hope to be cleaning hogs by 9am. Later!



Piggy killers away


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Out of bed, Maggots!!!( Lee Ermey voice)
> We got hogs need killing and its a short ride to get there, i'm westbound, just watch ol Bama run.....
> okay, that was stupid, but i stayed up too late talkin' wif Fishbait bro. We about ready to go. Got my coffee and Zyrtec.
> Hope to be cleaning hogs by 9am. Later!



hey bamer  bye bamer




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..
> 
> Good luck there Robert..



hey RM  bye RM



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Kim
> Good luck Wobert.
> 
> Off to Calhoun for some R&R & good times.



hey MigC    bye MigC



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all! Quick driveby and I'm off to work!



hey miz Belle    bye miz Belle



jmfauver said:


> Been dealing with them for 10yrs now,been on a blood pressure med to curb the frequency and it has done wonders over the years,but when I get one it is a big one,I have enough allergy's as it is....plus with the newest issue a full blown diet change which makes life tough...but I will survive.....



hey Tiny   bye Tiny


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Good mornin folks.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Good mornin folks.



howdy feller, today I'm the one with the honeydo list today


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy feller, today I'm the one with the honeydo list today



Just got a call...gotta go do a water heater. Later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Howdy peeps......another hot one today!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

morning all


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

time to go look at a yote property check back later


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Out of bed, Maggots!!!( Lee Ermey voice)
> We got hogs need killing and its a short ride to get there, i'm westbound, just watch ol Bama run.....
> okay, that was stupid, but i stayed up too late talkin' wif Fishbait bro. We about ready to go. Got my coffee and Zyrtec.
> Hope to be cleaning hogs by 9am. Later!



Update from Bama - no piggies kilt today. Headed back home soon 'cause a heat. Guess I'm married to a vegetarian again.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Update from Bama - no piggies kilt today. Headed back home soon 'cause a heat. Guess I'm married to a vegetarian again.



Time to change your sig line.




Mornin Folks
It sure is a hot one. The machine is down and it is still 100 inside. Gona finish up a few things and try to enjoy whats left of the weekend. When we start back up Monday it doesn't look like we are gona get a break for awhile.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Getting a break from the heat here. It's 75.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Update from Bama - no piggies kilt today. Headed back home soon 'cause a heat. Guess I'm married to a vegetarian again.





Fishbait said he got busted by a piglet.  

Wonder if he took a shower this morning?  




On another note, the house has been pressure-washed... Bugsy-Style.  Looks good. Now that's one more thing Fishbait has had on his list that he's been putting off that he doesn't have to do.  

Of course my way takes a little longer, but it looks the same. 


Now, can we discuss fire ants for a minute? Those suckers are getting aggressive as all get out.  Didn't realize I'd stepped in a bed and looked down and my trusty camo Birkis were covered in em... not to mention my legs and feet.  I turned the water hose on em and the ones biting me WOULD NOT let go. I couldn't wash em off. Had to reach down and pick each one off individually.  I thought I'd pass out before I could get em all gone. What the heck? I've never had em "attach" themselves to me before.  

Time to break out the Amdro.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said he got busted by a piglet.
> 
> Wonder if he took a shower this morning?
> 
> ...



How bout a picture.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said he got busted by a piglet.
> 
> Wonder if he took a shower this morning?
> 
> ...



Fishbait and his piglets, I swear! 

At least you didn't do what Bama did - tried to wash off the ants with the pressure washer. The ants definitely could not hold on - of course, neither could his skin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> How bout a picture.



Of my dirty, red and swollen feet?   

No thank you. JT has tortured us with feet pics enough through the years.  

Hydrocortisone has helped but they're still burning. 





Bubbette said:


> Fishbait and his piglets, I swear!
> 
> At least you didn't do what Bama did - tried to wash off the ants with the pressure washer. The ants definitely could not hold on - of course, neither could his skin!



That was the first thing I thought of.    I was glad I wasn't using the pressure washer.  Fishbait and family don't trust me to use power tools.   

I buy those garden hose canister attachments that you can use for liquid fertilizer. Fill em up with bleach and spray the house down, go back and rinse and VOILA! Instantly clean house.  Wouldn't be so bad if we didn't live under a gazillion oak trees.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


Hey Misty


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Of my dirty, red and swollen feet?



Not your feet, your legs!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait said he got busted by a piglet.
> 
> Wonder if he took a shower this morning?
> 
> ...



I'd be MISERABLE for the next 3-5 days if they got on me like that....hope too many didn't get you.



Bubbette said:


> Fishbait and his piglets, I swear!
> 
> At least you didn't do what Bama did - tried to wash off the ants with the pressure washer. The ants definitely could not hold on - of course, neither could his skin!



He told me about swiping his foot with pressure washer, but did not mention he was trying to wash off ants with it.....OUCH!!!!



dougefresh said:


> Hey Misty



Hey Dougeeeee!!!! We were discussing SGG's professionalism when it comes to tick checkin', salt lickin', etc. last nite. Tell her Hi for me....miss y'all bein' in here at night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Where'd everybody go, I wanna play!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 31, 2010)

A late hello cause work time starts soon. Ya'll have a great day.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Quack, folks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

what are we playin?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Afternoon all!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what are we playin?



poker  blackjack  pool  where'd my beer go


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all!!!



well shiver me timbers


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well shiver me timbers



Oh hush. I'm cute!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Quack, folks.



Hey Yank!!




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> what are we playin?



Whatchawannaplay??




GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon all!!!




Hiya gal, Happy Birthday!!




Hankus said:


> poker  blackjack  pool  where'd my beer go





Whut up Beerkus??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Yank!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ya!!! /back to work now!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Just got a call...gotta go do a water heater. Later.



looks like your luck aint changin yet



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!!



howdy JeffC



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Howdy peeps......another hot one today!!



howdy Kaintuck



jmfauver said:


> time to go look at a yote property check back later







Resica said:


> Getting a break from the heat here. It's 75.



lucky rascal 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh hush. I'm cute!!



why yes you are, but you're still a pirate


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> poker  blackjack  pool  where'd my beer go



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal, Happy Birthday!!
> 
> 
> Whut up Beerkus??





oops fergot it was miz Belles birfday

HAPPY BIRFDAY MIZ BELLE





I'm relocating furniture and beverages today, havin a sister is the worst imaginable fate possible


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that!!!



I been drinkin to that since breakfast


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oops fergot it was miz Belles birfday
> 
> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIZ BELLE
> 
> ...



I'll drink to that too....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Arrrrrrrg, I wanna be a pirate too!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Arrrrrrrg, I wanna be a pirate too!!



Aye....what be your name matey??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oops fergot it was miz Belles birfday
> 
> HAPPY BIRFDAY MIZ BELLE
> 
> ...





Are you "relocating" the beverages from the refrigerator to yo bellyyyyyyyyy??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Aye....what be your name matey??



Arrrrrrrg, Captain Hooked!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll drink to that too....



Kaintuck is ya jus huntin a reason to drink  or do ya need a reason 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Arrrrrrrg, I wanna be a pirate too!!



ya jus wanna ride on a big boat in the ocean


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you "relocating" the beverages from the refrigerator to yo bellyyyyyyyyy??



mostly, cept the dog keeps stealing the last few swallers



Hooked On Quack said:


> Arrrrrrrg, Captain Hooked!!



HAHA thats good


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kaintuck is ya jus huntin a reason to drink  or do ya need a reason
> 
> 
> 
> ya jus wanna ride on a big boat in the ocean



I got a reason....I am awake


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I got a reason....I am awake



I has used that reason s   e   v   e   r   a   l   times


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kaintuck is ya jus huntin a reason to drink  or do ya need a reason
> 
> 
> 
> ya jus wanna ride on a big boat in the ocean



Can't, I get sick . . . mebbe change my name to Captain Puke???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, I get sick . . . mebbe change my name to Captain Puke???



well mebbe ya just need to stick to the robbin and pillagin, and not worry bout the boat ridin part


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm relocating furniture and beverages today, havin a sister is the worst imaginable fate possible



I represent that remark!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Here ya go Quack......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well mebbe ya just need to stick to the robbin and pillagin, and not worry bout the boat ridin part



Long as he doesn't do any stabbin'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I represent that remark!



so does she  but I love her I rekon so I got it to do



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Long as he doesn't do any stabbin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well mebbe ya just need to stick to the robbin and pillagin, and not worry bout the boat ridin part




Don't forgot the HO HO HO and a bottle of Rum!!




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here ya go Quack......




Me likey!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Long as he doesn't do any stabbin'




How bout Captain Stabbin??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forgot the HO HO HO and a bottle of Rum!!



"yo ho ho thieves and beggars we will never die"

RUM


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forgot the HO HO HO and a bottle of Rum!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> "yo ho ho thieves and beggars we will never die"
> 
> RUM


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

well back to werk


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well back to werk



later Brother Hankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Where's my Pookie??

I wanna play pirates!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

What up yawl


Looks like we gona have a bunch of quail left over tonight. The folks that were gona come over and eat with up called and said they aint gona make it. Good thing they warm up good cuz it looks like thats what we gonabe eatin fer lunch tomarrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Pookie??
> 
> I wanna play pirates!!



I'm not Pookie, but will I do???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up yawl
> 
> 
> Looks like we gona have a bunch of quail left over tonight. The folks that were gona come over and eat with up called and said they aint gona make it. Good thing they warm up good cuz it looks like thats what we gonabe eatin fer lunch tomarrow.



Dang....wish you didn't live so far off. I'd come help you devour 'em...maybe even cut yo grass for ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up yawl
> 
> 
> Looks like we gona have a bunch of quail left over tonight. The folks that were gona come over and eat with up called and said they aint gona make it. Good thing they warm up good cuz it looks like thats what we gonabe eatin fer lunch tomarrow.



t'ain't nuttin wrong with warmed over quail, that's some good eatin!! 
Hey neighbor! When you gonna let SGG outta da storage building???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....wish you didn't live so far off. I'd come help you devour 'em...maybe even cut yo grass for ya!!!



Can ya put up underpinning??  
Heeyyy Chief!   Hi to Jman!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can ya put up underpinning??
> Heeyyy Chief!   Hi to Jman!!




A few cold'uns and a couple cuss words....prolly

 to ya!!! Will do....he swimmin' at neighbors rat now


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up yawl
> 
> 
> Looks like we gona have a bunch of quail left over tonight. The folks that were gona come over and eat with up called and said they aint gona make it. Good thing they warm up good cuz it looks like thats what we gonabe eatin fer lunch tomarrow.


dfresh..... what up brother???


Keebs said:


> I'm not Pookie, but will I do???


You will always do in my book darlin' 


Jeff C. said:


> Dang....wish you didn't live so far off. I'd come help you devour 'em...maybe even cut yo grass for ya!!!



Jeff C......afternoon to ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A few cold'uns and a couple cuss words....prolly
> 
> to ya!!! Will do....he swimmin' at neighbors rat now



Looks like it's gotta be done, gotta redo the loan & have this appraised, get insurance & all that good stuff, now to find the right look & git'r done!   I've helped do it before but it was years ago, just finding the right kind/look is the kicker right now!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> dfresh..... what up brother???
> 
> You will always do in my book darlin'
> 
> ...



Aawww  you always have the right words! 
How you doin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> dfresh..... what up brother???
> 
> You will always do in my book darlin'
> 
> ...



Howdy Bartle Doo to you !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Y'all know I love da blues....check this one out!!!

Imma have a cold'un too 

I think it's appropriate for here:   



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYkVSsMGRhc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VYkVSsMGRhc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm not Pookie, but will I do???



Yessssssssssss!!   Argggggggg!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

I got wolf blood in my veins................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssssss!!   Argggggggg!!



Wanna walk da plank, matey???


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....wish you didn't live so far off. I'd come help you devour 'em...maybe even cut yo grass for ya!!!


If you left now you could swing by here and pick me up from work. I could have them done by the time you got done with the yard.



Keebs said:


> t'ain't nuttin wrong with warmed over quail, that's some good eatin!!
> Hey neighbor! When you gonna let SGG outta da storage building???


Howdysomehow she got out yesterday. I think she is out again today, but I bet she went to wallyworld to spend some of my OT money. 




Gota go make up some wires that are HOT while I am soaking wet. I hope I don't ground myself.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 31, 2010)

Want to see somethin CUTE  ? Well it's cute because he's chewin on somethin besides me and Macey  poor ole girl's ears have been swollen up and full of scars from some very sharp puppy teeth


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I got wolf blood in my veins................



I knew dat already....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If you left now you could swing by here and pick me up from work. I could have them done by the time you got done with the yard.
> 
> 
> Howdysomehow she got out yesterday. I think she is out again today, but I bet she went to wallyworld to spend some of my OT money.
> ...



 What else you 'sposed to do with OT money?!?!  
Don't forget to use a screwdriver!!!!!!! 

HEY Mikey, that IS a cute pup!!  Cutter is going through the same thing with Dooly, talk about sharp baby teeth!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If you left now you could swing by here and pick me up from work. I could have them done by the time you got done with the yard.
> 
> 
> Howdysomehow she got out yesterday. I think she is out again today, but I bet she went to wallyworld to spend some of my OT money.
> ...



Wish I could!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew dat already....



But I DON'T mess with rattlesnakes.............. at least not live ones!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Want to see somethin CUTE  ? Well it's cute because he's chewin on somethin besides me and Macey  poor ole girl's ears have been swollen up and full of scars from some very sharp puppy teeth



Beautiful Pup....makes me want another one!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But I DON'T mess with rattlesnakes.............. at least not live ones!



I know you aren't a BIG blues fan, but what did ya think of that one???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know you aren't a BIG blues fan, but what did ya think of that one???



I like Blues, but no, not a "huge" fan, I liked it, the music is more my draw to it than the singing.......... I got into his music!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I like Blues, but no, not a "huge" fan, I liked it, the music is more my draw to it than the singing.......... I got into his music!



I gotcha!!! Good answer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha!!! Good answer



 You didn't tell me it was a TEST!!!  You tricked me!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> dfresh..... what up brother???


Aint nuffin to it Bro. Just fixin a few things while the machine is down. Bout time to call it a day and head south. Gots about 1000 things to try to get done before this next 12day run.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssssss!!   Argggggggg!!


Hey Misty it is sure hard not to laugh at ya with that pirate suit and a chicken mask on. They just don't go together that well, but if it work for ya, carry on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wanna walk da plank, matey???



I kinda had sumpin else in mind. . . 




LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Want to see somethin CUTE  ? Well it's cute because he's chewin on somethin besides me and Macey  poor ole girl's ears have been swollen up and full of scars from some very sharp puppy teeth




Good looking pup you got there Mikey!!



dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin to it Bro. Just fixin a few things while the machine is down. Bout time to call it a day and head south. Gots about 1000 things to try to get done before this next 12day run.
> 
> Hey Misty it is sure hard not to laugh at ya with that pirate suit and a chicken mask on. They just don't go together that well, but if it work for ya, carry on.



It's working bro, trust me!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I kinda had sumpin else in mind. . .
> 
> Good looking pup you got there Mikey!!
> 
> It's working bro, trust me!!



oooLaLa...............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin to it Bro. Just fixin a few things while the machine is down. Bout time to call it a day and head south. Gots about 1000 things to try to get done before this next 12day run.
> 
> Hey Misty it is sure hard not to laugh at ya with that pirate suit and a chicken mask on. They just don't go together that well, but if it work for ya, carry on.



shoot, ditch all that stuff and lets go fishin'!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin to it Bro. Just fixin a few things while the machine is down. Bout time to call it a day and head south. Gots about 1000 things to try to get done before this next 12day run.
> 
> Hey Misty it is sure hard not to laugh at ya with that pirate suit and a chicken mask on. They just don't go together that well, but if it work for ya, carry on.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's working bro, trust me!!



cock-a-doodle arghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You didn't tell me it was a TEST!!!  You tricked me!!!




 It was worth 25 pts.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> shoot, ditch all that stuff and lets go fishin'!!!!


Heck ya. Sounds like a plan. I'm headin to the clock right now. SGG is loading the boat up and we'll pick you up in about 2hrs. We ought to make it the water just in time to fill it up with fish.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Heck ya. Sounds like a plan. I'm headin to the clock right now. SGG is loading the boat up and we'll pick you up in about 2hrs. We ought to make it the water just in time to fill it up with fish.



I'll get the rum and the beer......have it all iced down and ready to go!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll get the rum and the beer......have it all iced down and ready to go!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Beano does not work . . . just sayin . . .




Nevermind, I didn't read the instructions, it says your supposed to take them "orally".


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It was worth 25 pts.



 I see how ya r now!! trickinsneakinshister!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beano does not work . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been hanging out with Bobby again, huh?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beano does not work . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.......  doin a little air conjurin.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Been hanging out with Bobby again, huh?



Nope, been hanging out with fried egg and sausage sammich . . .




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> LOL.......  doin a little air conjurin.....




My office is stanky.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, been hanging out with fried egg and sausage sammich . . .
> 
> My office is stanky.



Frebreeze is yo frwiend!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, been hanging out with fried egg and sausage sammich . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my eyes are stingin'.........


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Beano does not work . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I said the same thing to a bud of mine when he complained his clariton weren't working....right in front of his maw-in-law. Well...at least she thought it was funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Frebreeze is yo frwiend!



I sprayed some, it took one whiff and jumped back in the bottle.




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> my eyes are stingin'.........



Mine too, and I'm wearin goggles.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I sprayed some, it took one whiff and jumped back in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might need this


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

A girl called her boyfriend and complained about the puzzle she was working. None of the pieces fit together and she couldn't find any edge pieces. He asked her what the picture was, and she said it was of a rooster. He said he would go over and look at it to see if he could help. When he got there he took one look at the puzzle and, frustrated, told her to put the corn flakes back in the box.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I sprayed some, it took one whiff and jumped back in the bottle.
> 
> Mine too, and I'm wearin goggles.



 You just rank darlin', that's all there is to it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> might need this



Slip has one that he and his buddies smoke weed out of.




Bubbette said:


> A girl called her boyfriend and complained about the puzzle she was working. None of the pieces fit together and she couldn't find any edge pieces. He asked her what the picture was, and she said it was of a rooster. He said he would go over and look at it to see if he could help. When he got there he took one look at the puzzle and, frustrated, told her to put the corn flakes back in the box.





Was this back when you and Pookie were dating??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> A girl called her boyfriend and complained about the puzzle she was working. None of the pieces fit together and she couldn't find any edge pieces. He asked her what the picture was, and she said it was of a rooster. He said he would go over and look at it to see if he could help. When he got there he took one look at the puzzle and, frustrated, told her to put the corn flakes back in the box.


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was this back when you and Pookie were dating??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> A girl called her boyfriend and complained about the puzzle she was working. None of the pieces fit together and she couldn't find any edge pieces. He asked her what the picture was, and she said it was of a rooster. He said he would go over and look at it to see if he could help. When he got there he took one look at the puzzle and, frustrated, told her to put the corn flakes back in the box.


read it before but it's still funny!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip has one that he and his buddies smoke weed out of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

what up folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> what up folks.



The heat index!!!  And I HAVE to get grass cut this weekend!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip has one that he and his buddies smoke weed out of.



You mean this one???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You just rank darlin', that's all there is to it!



But, but, you still luv me??





Bubbette said:


>




Oh yeahhhhh, crack dat whip baby!!




slip said:


> what up folks.



Hey lil bro, got weed??




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You mean this one???



Yep, dats it!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> what up folks.



What up slippy?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You mean this one???



But I didn't inhale..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But, but, you still luv me??



 of course!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

BIG Thunder Boomer, lights go out, back on but no rain!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 31, 2010)

Gotta go shoppin with the woman..later folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go shoppin with the woman..later folks.



shoes??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> But I didn't inhale..




I did . . .




Sweetwater said:


> Gotta go shoppin with the woman..later folks.



Nooooooooooooooooo, don't do it bro!


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The heat index!!!  And I HAVE to get grass cut this weekend!!


cut the back yard the other day....cant bring my self to cut the front today. think i might just go buy a cow instead


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro, got weed??


what up quack. still no internet at work?


Sweetwater said:


> What up slippy?



Yo dude.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

afternoon driveby!
Fishbait got busted by a piglet this morning and i didn't see squat. Thinking about trying it again this evening but that 102 degree temp. is scaring me!


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby!
> Fishbait got busted by a piglet this morning and i didn't see squat. Thinking about trying it again this evening but that 102 degree temp. is scaring me!


Sissy!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> cut the back yard the other day....cant bring my self to cut the front today. think i might just go buy a cow instead
> 
> what up quack. still no internet at work?
> 
> ...


I got a back yard, front yard, 2 side yards AND a long drive way to get to............   If it weren't for the flowers I'd let the horses have at it, that & they like to pull it up by the roots! 



rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby!
> Fishbait got busted by a piglet this morning and i didn't see squat. Thinking about trying it again this evening but that 102 degree temp. is scaring me!



see post above......... being teased about rain!


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.



Welcome!  Sit down a spell and talk about absolutely nothing!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.



Welcome, hope ya got some thick skin...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.



Welcome to the campfire!!! yep we purty much talk about nothing and it keeps the thread alive..... enjoy it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome, hope ya got some thick skin...



What??? we are all nice in here


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What??? we are all nice in here



wha????  I ain't sayin, I juss sayin.............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

I see Mikey!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wha????  I ain't sayin, I juss sayin.............



I hear ya.......many have come and gone.......


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Welcome!  Sit down a spell and talk about absolutely nothing!



Thanks, Don't have much time to sit, always busy doing something but hope to when possible.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I hear ya.......many have come and gone.......



Thaaaat's right!


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome, hope ya got some thick skin...


Ifin thats what it takes!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Thanks, Don't have much time to sit, always busy doing something but hope to when possible.



just pick a topic and throw it out there.....we have lots of resident scholars here that will discuss with ya


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Welcome to the campfire!!! yep we purty much talk about nothing and it keeps the thread alive..... enjoy it.


But it is enjoyable from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.


Welcome!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> But it is enjoyable from what I've seen so far.



glad you like it....stay a spell and jump in anytime you have something to say...


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.


welcome to the fire.


Keebs said:


> Welcome, hope ya got some thick skin...



so you're saying we're mean?


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Welcome!!!



Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Ifin thats what it takes!!!!!!


Sometimes, not all the time, if you've been around, then you already know! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> just pick a topic and throw it out there.....we have lots of resident scholars here that will discuss with ya


oh no, where's Otis??? 



slip said:


> welcome to the fire.
> 
> 
> so you're saying we're mean?


No, not "mean", we just "have our ways" (so I've been told.)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sometimes, not all the time, if you've been around, then you already know!
> 
> 
> oh no, where's Otis???
> ...



shucks we ain't mean....we just like to poke fun a little bit


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Well Snap, it rained just enough for me to hear it then it went away!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> shucks we ain't mean....we just like to poke fun a little bit



There ya go, that's it!!  Ya gotta see what folks are made of to see if they wanna hang wit us, right Tiimmaayyy???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> cut the back yard the other day....cant bring my self to cut the front today. think i might just go buy a cow instead
> 
> what up quack. still no internet at work?
> 
> ...



No internet at work, all because of one idiot!! (and it wasn't me this time)





Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.




Hmmmm, I've heard this name before . . .  Not sure though, most of the time I'm in an alcohol stupor??

Is you a dude, or dudette??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know you aren't a BIG blues fan, but what did ya think of that one???



it was pretty good 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> shoot, ditch all that stuff and lets go fishin'!!!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll get the rum and the beer......have it all iced down and ready to go!!!!!



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Beano does not work . . . just sayin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I sprayed some, it took one whiff and jumped back in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Litefoot said:


> Hello Ya'll. I'm new to the forum, but have been observing from a distance. Looks like the dribbler is a good place to hang out and chat about anything or nothing.  Hope to be chatting with ya'll some in the future.



howdy leftfoot



BBQBOSS said:


> Welcome!  Sit down a spell and talk about absolutely nothing!



thats what we do best



Keebs said:


> Well Snap, it rained just enough for me to hear it then it went away!!



bout the same here, it was jus a test to see how fast I could let up all the truck winders


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> welcome to the fire.
> 
> so you're saying we're mean?


Thanks, I hope it don't get to hot in here!!                                                                                   I sure hope not!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I sure could use a t'storm to blow up on Richland right now. The mexican weather map is not makig me feel too good about this evening. We think the lack of rain has the hog wallows drying up so they are staying put till almost dark. Still not sure i want to get out in this.
Oh, and welcome Litefoot!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No internet at work, all because of one idiot!! (and it wasn't me this time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gordon Litefoot???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure could use a t'storm to blow up on Richland right now. The mexican weather map is not makig me feel too good about this evening. We think the lack of rain has the hog wallows drying up so they are staying put till almost dark. Still not sure i want to get out in this.
> Oh, and welcome Litefoot!



like the old Nike ad says..... JUST DO IT


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No internet at work, all because of one idiot!! (and it wasn't me this time)



lap top................ 



Hankus said:


> bout the same here, it was jus a test to see how fast I could let up all the truck winders



It's still thundering but no rain right now


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No internet at work, all because of one idiot!! (and it wasn't me this time)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I are a dudette, what you are???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's still thundering but no rain right now



aint no thunder but its still cloudy, actually we got a little rain, but not enuff to count, like less than a tenth


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> I are a dudette, what you are???



hes a Quack


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lap top................
> 
> 
> 
> It's still thundering but no rain right now



you sure that ain't Quack......


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot said:


> Thanks






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gordon Litefoot???


"we'd a made Whitefish Bay if we put 15 more miles behind her'.....................................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you sure that ain't Quack......



 I might better git my gas mask just in case, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, I've heard this name before . . .  Not sure though, most of the time I'm in an alcohol stupor??
> 
> Is you a dude, or dudette??



I did some recon, there is now 4 light/lite foot's on the board


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure could use a t'storm to blow up on Richland right now. The mexican weather map is not makig me feel too good about this evening. We think the lack of rain has the hog wallows drying up so they are staying put till almost dark. Still not sure i want to get out in this.
> Oh, and welcome Litefoot!


Thanks rhbama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gordon Litefoot???



He ain't no Neil Diamond, but he can make me "tingly".




Keebs said:


> lap top................
> 
> 
> 
> It's still thundering but no rain right now



Lap dance??




Litefoot said:


> I are a dudette, what you are???




Not real sure, been called ALOT of things.  Just wanted to know before I started stawkin ya!!  I've been burnt before.



Hankus said:


> hes a Quack








KYBOWHUNTER said:


> you sure that ain't Quack......



That's Captain Stabbin to you!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I see Mikey!!











Keebs said:


> lap top................
> 
> 
> 
> It's still thundering but no rain right now



You need to get the laptop....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey I am proud of myself,I started a birthday thread and someone actually posted in it this time....And to think all it took was starting GeorgiaBelle's birthday thread


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You need to get the laptop....



howdy feller is ya feelin better


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

oh and I got me some yoke killing property today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> "we'd a made Whitefish Bay if we put 15 more miles behind her'.....................................



 on the Edmund Fitzgerald..........  


Sprinklin rain again!! 
I bet Jarod did me did me a rain dance! 
OOH, that was close, harder rain, may be outta here if it keeps that up!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey I am proud of myself,I started a birthday thread and someone actually posted in it this time....And to think all it took was starting GeorgiaBelle's birthday thread



Shoot I jus posted there cuz you started it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy feller is ya feelin better



Hey Hankus,doing better still feels like someone is trying to push my right eye out....getting better though


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> oh and I got me some yoke killing property today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Hankus,doing better still feels like someone is trying to push my right eye out....getting better though



OUZCH


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 31, 2010)

alrighty folks....gotta git. Gonna go buy some NY strips and throw em' on the grill tonight  Y'all be good to litefoot.....


Bottoms up.... I'll drink to that


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shoot I jus posted there cuz you started it



but what about the others I did no one posted there....Yeah I know it is Belle,next year I gonna start my own birthday thread,since it done got forgotten this year


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy leftfoot


Howdy, How you are??


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> OUZCH



yesterday they was pushing on both eyes....I know tomorrow will be good,thankfully it happened this week and not when I am in Boston in 2 weeks


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> alrighty folks....gotta git. Gonna go buy some NY strips and throw em' on the grill tonight  Y'all be good to litefoot.....
> 
> 
> Bottoms up.... I'll drink to that



I done did 



jmfauver said:


> but what about the others I did no one posted there....Yeah I know it is Belle,next year I gonna start my own birthday thread,since it done got forgotten this year



I didnt see it or I woulda backed ya 



Litefoot said:


> Howdy, How you are??



Jus gettin started


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Litefoot welcome to the drivelers society now that you are  a member you need to know 3 things 
1) you need a thick skin
2) you can never leave
3) when you get to know us you'll love us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> yesterday they was pushing on both eyes....I know tomorrow will be good,thankfully it happened this week and not when I am in Boston in 2 weeks



yep it woulda been bad to have got that migraine when ya sposed to be restin, relaxin and recoverin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Hankus,doing better still feels like someone is trying to push my right eye out....getting better though


Still got the migraine??? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> alrighty folks....gotta git. Gonna go buy some NY strips and throw em' on the grill tonight  Y'all be good to litefoot.....
> 
> 
> Bottoms up.... I'll drink to that


Sounds good, what time??   



jmfauver said:


> yesterday they was pushing on both eyes....I know tomorrow will be good,thankfully it happened this week and not when I am in Boston in 2 weeks



Boston, GA??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Litefoot welcome to the drivelers society now that you are  a member you need to know 3 things
> 1) you need a thick skin
> 2) you can never leave
> 3) when you get to know us you'll love us



too bad they closed the last  one cause DougE had the complete rules posted there


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I didnt see it or I woulda backed ya



No man it was  my own birthday that got forgotten,heck even the wife forgot for a record 8th year in a row....But I better remember her birthday ( Yeah I admit I mix the 28/29 around) and our anniversary....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No man it was  my own birthday that got forgotten,heck even the wife forgot for a record 8th year in a row....But I better remember her birthday ( Yeah I admit I mix the 28/29 around) and our anniversary....



I oughta start checkin fer um huh, aint they at the bottom of the page


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> oh and I got me some yoke killing property today!!!!!!!!!!!!




What da . . . is a yoke?



Litefoot said:


> Howdy, How you are??




Uhm, if it's Hankus/Beerkus/Stankus, he's probably DEEP into a case of Natty Lites by now!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Still got the migraine???
> 
> 
> Boston, GA??



Migraine somewhat....No Boston MA...the other Boston,the one that stinks,but I will be able to drivel later into the night since class don't start until 8am


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Aaahhhh, love the sound of rain, think I'll go take a stroll............ or a nap........ Hhhhhmmmm............. later folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Migraine somewhat....No Boston MA...the other Boston,the one that stinks,but I will be able to drivel later into the night since class don't start until 8am


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Keebs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What da . . . is a yoke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'steiners n 'stones today 



Keebs said:


> Aaahhhh, love the sound of rain, think I'll go take a stroll............ or a nap........ Hhhhhmmmm............. later folks!



dont sit on the porch and taunt the neighbors like WJ


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Keebs





Keebs said:


>



get a room


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I oughta start checkin fer um huh, aint they at the bottom of the page



You might




Hooked On Quack said:


> What da . . . is a yoke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOTE...my fat fingers hit the wrong key again


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> get a room



we in the driveler ain't we


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGQvKU8Iaz4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oGQvKU8Iaz4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 'steiners n 'stones today
> 
> 
> 
> dont sit on the porch and taunt the neighbors like WJ



 I don't have neighbors within viewing distance! 
BUT  I don't got no porch yet neither!


----------



## Litefoot (Jul 31, 2010)

Check ya'll later, gotta get some stuff done before the day is gone. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont sit on the porch and taunt the neighbors like WJ



Speaking of where is the thread on him?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we in the driveler ain't we



yeah sure jus long as ya dont get too loud then its


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't have neighbors within viewing distance!
> BUT  I don't got no porch yet neither!



we can build ya one...I see a driveler porch building day at Keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yeah sure jus long as ya dont get too loud then its




put some ear plugs in or as my wife says you got your Husband ears on again


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I don't have neighbors within viewing distance!
> BUT  I don't got no porch yet neither!



no porch   

even I gots a porch 



Litefoot said:


> Check ya'll later, gotta get some stuff done before the day is gone. Thanks for the warm welcome.



come back when ya can stay longer 



jmfauver said:


> Speaking of where is the thread on him?



couple been pulled and I aint sure no more


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

alright going to shower now...  Pics anyone???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> we can build ya one...I see a driveler porch building day at Keebs



YAY beer drinkin day at Keebs   

uh uh uh er er I mean Buildin day at Keebs 



jmfauver said:


> put some ear plugs in or as my wife says you got your Husband ears on again



I aint got no _husband ears_, so I'll jus turn the volume up on Skynyrd a little/LOT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright going to shower now...  Pics anyone???



Hiya BBQBOSS jus send the pics to OFH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Litefoot welcome to the drivelers society now that you are  a member you need to know 3 things
> 1) you need a thick skin
> 2) you can never leave
> 3) when you get to know us you'll love us





You left out rule #4 . . .


4) Always return PM's




Ohhhhh Litefoot . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> couple been pulled and I aint sure no more



I checked for the last one and it is gone...he better not be playing a joke


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I checked for the last one and it is gone...he better not be playing a joke



I think Tbug said it best  fer WJ aint never wasted, that said IDK what the rapscallion has done


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You left out rule #4 . . .
> 
> 
> 4) Always return PM's
> ...



he's new this is basic 101 driveler,that is covered next week in 201 advanced driveler..... don't you read your curriculum,you teaching that along with your twister seminar


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think Tbug said it best  fer WJ aint never wasted, that said IDK what the rapscallion has done



I just hope and pray for a good outcome,but if it's a joke he's a sick puppy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just hope and pray for a good outcome,but if it's a joke he's a sick puppy



well hes a sick puppy thats nearly certain, but somethin like that is pretty tasteless, even for him


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well hes a sick puppy thats nearly certain, but somethin like that is pretty tasteless, even for him



I never met him at DOG II,but I would think if it is a joke he's got issues


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus....next driveler name" it's too hot outside lets drivel"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> he's new this is basic 101 driveler,that is covered next week in 201 advanced driveler..... don't you read your curriculum,you teaching that along with your twister seminar



DUDE, you didn't see the posts between HER & Quack??? She be another She on here now! 
Hhhhmmm, wonder if SHE is near me & likes to hunt & fish too???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hankus....next driveler name" it's too hot outside lets drivel"



sounds good to me


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DUDE, you didn't see the posts between HER & Quack??? She be another She on here now!
> Hhhhmmm, wonder if SHE is near me & likes to hunt & fish too???



UH no thanks  for telling me now I can beat my head against the wall,first Resica now litefoot


Sorry litefoot


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sounds good to me



that or we gotta get back at BBQBOSS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hankus....next driveler name" it's too hot outside lets drivel"



dude secondseason jus started another belle birfday thread    its official you dont count


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> that or we gotta get back at BBQBOSS



Sure ya could try that, but he got  the last one closed to start this one, so if we mess with him aint no tellin what strings he would try to pull to save face 





do it do it


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dude secondseason jus started another belle birfday thread    its official you dont count



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



go look


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sure ya could try that, but he got  the last one closed to start this one, so if we mess with him aint no tellin what strings he would try to pull to save face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about the tasteless BBQ driveler brought to you by BBQBOSS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> go look



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557465


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> UH no thanks  for telling me now I can beat my head against the wall,first Resica now litefoot
> 
> 
> Sorry litefoot


Your meter is off kilter!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> go look



I saw it...I am so un loved......Well by most at least I got my driveler friends


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How about the tasteless BBQ driveler brought to you by BBQBOSS



 maybe


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> Your meter is off kilter!!!!!



I missed the conversations on both,since no one does a mini driveler anymore...I got lost sorry


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maybe



give me an idea then


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I saw it...I am so un loved......Well by most at least I got my driveler friends



sure jus start a thread titled: Tinys friends please post here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hiya BBQBOSS jus send the pics to OFH



She has plenty!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



howdy seth ya is still a idjit



jmfauver said:


> give me an idea then



I got nuttin that can be posted here


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure jus start a thread titled: Tinys friends please post here



it would be empty I am sure


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> She has plenty!



figgers


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> it would be empty I am sure



haha 



naw I'd post there


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy seth ya is still a idjit
> 
> 
> 
> I got nuttin that can be posted here



my short bus ridin helmit wearin window lickin freind just posted that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> figgers



I had to take a double take on your response above!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy seth ya is still a idjit
> 
> 
> 
> I got nuttin that can be posted here



Guess we will stick with the original


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

some days


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my short bus ridin helmit wearin window lickin freind just posted that



 



BBQBOSS said:


> I had to take a double take on your response above!







jmfauver said:


> Guess we will stick with the original



rekon so


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Guess we will stick with the original



Wassup Mikey?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> some days



its hard to type one handed while holdin a beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wassup Mikey?!?!



we ciferin on namin the new dribbler after yas


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon so



i walked out one second and he postedy that`


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wassup Mikey?!?!



Where is my BBQ sauce?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You might
> YOTE...my fat fingers hit the wrong key again


As long as you are the one the brought up fat fingers,,, I hope the fat headache has departed you, although you do sound the same . 




Keebs said:


> I don't have neighbors within viewing distance!
> BUT  I don't got no porch yet neither!


Good things come to you who wait 
Thank God for country 

_And Howdee Doody Y'all. Doin Alright?_


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we ciferin on namin the new dribbler after yas



BBQBOSS's smokehouse driveler


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i walked out one second and he postedy that`



well why ya keep walkin out


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

What is going on up in here???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> As long as you are the one the brought up fat fingers,,, I hope the fat headache has departed you, although you do sound the same .



Not fully read back on page 19 ...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well why ya keep walkin out



idjit


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is going on up in here???



hiya SGG


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we ciferin on namin the new dribbler after yas



nah... thats alright... 



jmfauver said:


> Where is my BBQ sauce?



still in the ketchup bottles... 



jmfauver said:


> BBQBOSS's smokehouse driveler



Nah, name it after OFH! She needs a good one! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is going on up in here???



Well hello there love.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> As long as you are the one the brought up fat fingers,,, I hope the fat headache has departed you, although you do sound the same .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



getten better by the bottle

good to see ya is back to half normal



jmfauver said:


> BBQBOSS's smokehouse driveler



The BBQBOSS idjit driveler  or would that imlement the posters


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

new one is ready


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Where is my BBQ sauce?


Yea, where's mine too!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is going on up in here???


They let you out? Hello.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is going on up in here???



howdy lady 



Seth carter said:


> idjit



why yes I am and ya know it takes one to know one


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> nah... thats alright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this one is your we will work on her next,then it's keebs turn


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> new one is ready



thanks



Resica said:


> Yea, where's mine too!!!
> 
> 
> They let you out? Hello.



look heres another idjit ^^^^^^^


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

the smokehouse is now open


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

kill


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

this


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

one


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> hiya SGG



Hey!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there love.



Hey there Boss!!!



Resica said:


> They let you out? Hello.



They did... just for a minute though.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

noooooo


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

last


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

izz


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 31, 2010)

yo!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

comin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

real


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

soon


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

i mean


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

its


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

gettin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

clost


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

shut


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

her


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

down


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

down


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

done


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

qwik


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

pleeze


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

last post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Its


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

getting


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

harder


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

too


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

beat


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

slip


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

HELLO


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

lock down


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Bye


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

are


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

pushing


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you



what?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2010)

Haaaaaa!!  Last post. . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

naw


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

still


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

not


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

locked


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> still



yep, cause the mods is a little slow today


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

where


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

isss


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 31, 2010)

Bone Boy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> where





jmfauver said:


> isss





jmfauver said:


> Bone Boy



lurkin


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

last post


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm gonna lock it, quit posting!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'm gonna lock it, quit posting!!



really


----------



## Resica (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> really


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

LAST POST.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> LAST POST.



You Sure??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You Sure??



nope


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope



me neither!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

yall IS mean.










last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> yall IS mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe........ 



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


dude we got like 3 drops of rain...and blue skys is back....so not fair


Keebs said:


> maybe........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> dude we got like 3 drops of rain...and blue skys is back....so not fair



Bottom fell out here for about 5 mins.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

slip said:


> dude we got like 3 drops of rain...and blue skys is back....so not fair


got a pretty good shower!! 



Hankus said:


>


answer your pm!! 



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

:d :d


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> :d :d


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



tried to qwik post


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> tried to qwik post



ahsooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> maybe........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ahsooo



sooooo it didnt werk like I thought


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sooooo it didnt werk like I thought



no?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> no?



nope but I seed Nic around and I think he oughta close thisun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope but I seed Nic around and I think he oughta close thisun



me too!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> me too!



yep


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep



yep, yep, yep, it be time!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

hes a little slow on the hawk today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hes a little slow on the hawk today



He's got other things to tend too!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's got other things to tend too!



oops sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



most of the time


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> oops sorry


you're forgiven.......... this time......... 



Jeff C. said:


>



really??? you sure???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're forgiven.......... this time.........
> 
> 
> 
> really??? you sure???



thanks Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks Keebs



you're welcome, Beerkus!


----------

